# En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Armada Rouen 2019


As-tu fais la visite du gros cylindre bleuté ?


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Et puis y'a aCLR dessus !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Si elle penche !



Et là, ça penche :







Connerie d’hébergeur d’images.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> As-tu fais la visite du gros cylindre bleuté ?



Non , j'ai pas visité 
et toi ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

lamatela


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Et là, ça penche :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photographier des arêtes de poisson, je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt ! 



Jura39 a dit:


> et toi ?


Pas plus…


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2019)

@aCLR
C'est encore ouvert , tu peux encore y faire un tour , tu n'est pas trop loin


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi ce sujet de merde?


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2019)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est quoi ce sujet de merde?



Celui qui attire les mouches !


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2019)

WebOliver a dit:


> merde


On déterre les vieux hordeurs ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2019)




----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2019)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est quoi ce sujet de merde?


Hé hé, c'est de ma faute cher ex-confrère. Figures-toi que je n'arrivais plus à contrôler mes ouailles. J'ai essayé la carotte… Ça n'a pas marché ! J'ai essayé le bâton, pas mieux ! Du coup j'étais colère ! Et tu sais comment je suis quand je suis en colère. Je fulmine, je peste, je maudis et je m'emporte. Je me laisse envahir par de sombres pensées… Bref, ça n'est pas à toi que je ne vais faire un topo sur le quotidien d'un modérateur, ton matricule de macgé-user et ton bagage d'homme en vert parlent d'eux même.

Cela dit, Webo, depuis que tu es parti, à la manière d'un voleur je dois dire, je n'ai plus de béquille sur laquelle m'appuyer. J'ai dû me débrouiller seul, tel un piaf quittant le douillet nid qui le vit grandir. Tes connaissances acquises de longue date pour séparer le bon du mauvais sujet n'ont pas été consignées dans le rapport commandé par atlante. Résultat, au risque de me répéter, j'ai dû me débrouiller seul !

Enfin, il y a bien les copains modos pour me soutenir. Mais ils sont déjà bien occupés par leurs pré-carré respectifs, dans les forums techniques, pour m'épauler au-delà de leurs habitudes et abonnements en ce lieu. Pour tout te dire, Webo, je suis même allé prendre conseil auprès du grand gourou. Mais ça n'a rien donné de concluant, je n'étais pas plus avancé…

Du coup, ces spasmes fulminatoires allaient forcément me reprendre d'un message à l'autre. Et si je ne voulais pas sombrer dans une colère noire, il me fallait un échappatoire. Un fourre-tout photographique, ou comme ta question rhétorique le laisse entendre, un sujet de merde. J'ai beau tout faire pour honorer la mémoire de ce lieu, je n'en suis pas moins borné aux limites cognitives de mon propre macgé-user matricule.

La bise


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2019)

Des images, on peut en rire sur Impose ton anonymat...


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2019)

Flute !
J'ai supprimé un message du _pvpbi_ ne respectant pas l'intervalle de 24 heures entre deux partages, au lieu de l'envoyer ici… 
On peut dire que je n'ai pas encore pris le coup de clic ! Si ça fait comme avec les coins actifs, je ne suis pas rendu… (et vous non plus)


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2019)

— Mais puisque je te dis que ce sont des goujons à tête carrée !
— Tu m'en fais une belle de tête au carré… Ça fait belle lurette que les têtes de tirefonds sont hexagonales.
— Peut-être mais là, c'est du modèle "historique " donc carré !
— Es-tu sûr de bien faire la différence entre une tête carrée et une hexagonale ?
— Prends-moi pour un idiot tant que tu y es ! Tiens je t'envoie une photo, vérifie par toi-même "Saint Thomas" !



ecatomb a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 134549



— Hum…


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2019)

Tiens des escaliers qui tournent...

Ca en doit pas être bien pratique !


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> des escaliers qui tournent


Un escalator quoi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juin 2019)

L'ancêtre de l'ascenseur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2019)

Eh ben...

Voilà, je suis passé ici et... c'était...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Voilà, je suis passé ici et... c'était...



Ouah, putain vachement bien... Enfin un fil où on ne parle pas de bouffe, de voyage, on peut flooder et se torcher avec le post précédent.
Mais c'est bien aussi d'y mettre des images, éventuellement un avatar (oui je sais, le film est moyen). Smiley pffff avec plein de postillons (ah, j'le trouve pas çuilà).


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2019)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2019)

Smiley Basilicus Plumifrons



​


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Juin 2019)

Spéciale dédicace ...


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2019)

Personne n'était au Chili hier ?

Je cherche des images…

C'est pour un copain !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2019)

Piaule d'ado



​


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

La suite de mon dernier partage dans « nos animaux en posture décalée ou pas »





​


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2019)

Piaule d'ado 2



​


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2019)

Ca date d'avant les post-it© !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2019)

Une affiche de ZAKA PERCUSSION...


----------



## aCLR (5 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Une affiche de ZAKA PERCUSSION...


Nous avons un gagnant !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juillet 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Piaule d'ado 2
> 
> 
> 
> ​



On se rapproche doucement de l'agencement typique d'une piaule d'ado… Encore deux, trois images et le boxon sera de la partie, hi hi !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


>



Les architectes…   :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> et le boxon sera de la partie



Piaule d'ado 3



​


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 135181
> 
> 
> En Corse, il y a très longtemps ... ​



— À quoi reconnait-on un spécialiste de murs en pierre sèche ?
— Il porte un gilet de sauvetage !
— …


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Flûte ! J'avais encore oublié la graisse 'bold' et la teinte 'green' dans mon avertissement… C'est bien ma veine !
> 
> Je ne peux pas t'engueuler après cette alternative au « fil à conneries » mais je préfère mon tutoriel !
> 
> ...



Tu vois c'est cette manière de répondre qui me fait rire, pas la beud en elle même


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2019)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est la beud. À dire vrai, j'ai même peur de faire une recherche google contenant ce terme. Par les temps qui courent…


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Tu vois c'est cette manière de répondre qui me fait rire, pas la beud en elle même


Comme j'étais lancé sur le mode _monophrasé_, j'ai oublié le plus important… Tant pis…Je trouverai bien un autre moment…


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Piaule d'ado 3
> 
> 
> 
> ​


En fait de boxon, on a droit au buisson…


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est la beud



Hah! c'est donc un terme Jurassien ... beud = connerie

Exemple : là t’as le mec qui te sort une grosse beud et t’éclates de rire


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2019)

Maintenant que tu le dis, ça fait un peu « verlan » ton _beud_. Ça viendrait de _daube_ que ça ne m'étonnerait pas !

_« Ami, érudit du langage au syllabes inversées, nous avons besoin de ta science pour résoudre ce mystère ! Sommes-nous présence d'une forme syntaxique propre au patois jurassien ou reconnais-tu là un substantif familier ? »_


----------



## PJG (8 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est la beud. À dire vrai, j'ai même peur de faire une recherche google contenant ce terme. Par les temps qui courent…


La Beud  n'est pas un mot valide au Scrabble


----------



## boninmi (8 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> — À quoi reconnait-on un spécialiste de murs en pierre sèche ?
> — Il porte un gilet de sauvetage !
> — …


A l'époque, j'étais pas encore en Ardèche. 
J'ai hésité entre ça et spécialiste en idées générales, mais ça t'aurait fait trop d'ombre.


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> A l'époque, j'étais pas encore en Ardèche.
> J'ai hésité entre ça et spécialiste en idées générales, mais ça t'aurait fait trop d'ombre.


ya plus de signature ?


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

j'aimerai rajouter, bien que la pierre soit sèche, elle se mouille en tombant dans l'eau...

c'est pour cela qu'il n'y a pas de gilet de sauvetage en pierre !

une idée en moins donc.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2019)

À quelques minutes d'écart



​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> En fait de boxon, on a droit au buisson…


Pas compris, à moins qu'il soit ardent


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2019)




----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> La Beud  n'est pas un mot valide au Scrabble


Encore heureux !!!


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2019)

de toutes façons même sur un mot compte triple ça rapporte keud'


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> de toutes façons même sur un mot compte triple ça rapporte keud'


alors que des kywyz, beaucoup plus !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> alors que des kywyz, beaucoup plus !


Toi y"en n'a pas jouer avec scrabble francophone !


----------



## Fullcrum (8 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Sommes-nous présence d'une forme syntaxique propre au patois jurassien



Ton étonnement me fait prendre conscience que nous autres Comtois utilisons bon nombre de mots issus du dialecte local, et ce depuis le plus jeune âge


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juillet 2019)

Rouge, vert et bleu vont se jeter à l'eau et mettre de la couleur dans un monde en noir et blanc.



​


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2019)

Bidouillez-moi, le retour !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> le retour !


Enfin quelqu'un qui reconnait mon talent et qui a la mémoire de cette photo postée le 12 octobre 2011 



​


----------



## subsole (9 Juillet 2019)

Le talent du recyclage


----------



## PJG (9 Juillet 2019)




----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> la mémoire


C'est vachement important la mémoire des images !

Un gars qui poste peu d'images garde-t-il plus le souvenir de ses messages passés, qu'un gars qui poste beaucoup d'images dont il doit se souvenir pour ses messages à venir ?


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2019)

J'aime bien cet AP mais y a longtemps que je ne tire plus sur les totors...



​


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2019)

Nostalgie, ça fait combien au Scrabble ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juillet 2019)

Attendez-moi...

Go, go,

sur le bô bateau.

À bientôt


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

La photographie disruptive


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Nostalgie, ça fait combien au Scrabble ?


10 Points 
Souvenir , c'est mieux 
11 Points


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> [IMG]https://d3ttejbr7iqmzj.cloudfront.net/a0ac55d1-f060-4603-92e5-54a9db04e735/43dabb9a-2905-46df-a737-9462e9e87090/1080_43dabb9a-2905-46df-a737-9462e9e87090.jpg?Expires=1563208654&Signature=poCtQBuEZ7CE7Pf4A3X~sNE7~YvSJJi3h~h2mhX1NOE8sMpNv0OasGPQmdX4vMQBIGd5MHerpp0NSInxRyO2OiIaCyCZsRaAQ2NfLecLE6UrIjB9uKoXWfm4yQaKKP~jjRUpPVJhpEt54WPJM7xqh~Ff92EZl6jchkMvy~Pnev8tPo6f9XzZ6HB1bD-1zgEM1DlIx5dYYA0Xo9RSnkWsZek6UBc7N6XGPckqws363Nn-94BnD8aSgJaLlzPgfkHLvS3UwpQ6l0ZEVFUCJ1WW8yTX3nfB~KXGWjgW0MQ-00~a69J4ftYO9O3cWqlUcCRyPOyF~yQU8iu8Fi3ldG~ptg__&Key-Pair-Id=APKAJNFAUQQLGDF3ZI4A[/IMG]
> _Dieu, dame nature, m'inspire..._​


…quand l'affichage expire ?!


----------



## pouppinou (18 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> …quand l'affichage expire ?!



Tout était prévu à l'avance.
C'est normal mon maitre s'appelle Banksy


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Tout était prévu à l'avance.


D'où mon soupir…


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est normal mon maitre s'appelle Banksy


Avant d'aborder la question du maître, c'est sur toi, l'émule, que va s'abattre ma salve de griefs.

Qu'une image se perde dans la jungle du web pour x raisons indépendantes de la volonté du posteur, cela ne me pose pas de problème. Mais que celle-ci disparaisse des écrans volontairement, cela requiert mon attention.

Lorsque l'image est hébergée ailleurs et que le posteur fixe une durée de visibilité sur un site externe ; dès lors que son affichage expire, un lien renvoyant vers le site hébergeur reste actif. Cette précédure évite "le gaspi" de bande passante donc ça me va. Mais ton procédé pouppinou l'émule de Banksy est différent du dernier, si difficile à rédiger. Mais une nouvelle fois, je vais m'y atteler !

Héberger une image sur un cloud privé et lui affecter une date d'expiration d'affichage sans possibilité pour les lecteurs, passé ce délai, d'accéder à un quelconque original revient à ne privilégier que les plus rapides des abonnés ou les usagers de passage et laisser les autres sur le carreau, les seconds de cordée et les retardataires. Ça dit aussi commodément_ : « la prochaine fois, mon coco, tu "push le button" de ta souris plus tôt et pis c'est tout ! » _Sauf Et ça tu vois, pouppinou l'émule de Banksy ça m'interroge sur ta relation et ton sens du partage photographique à l'égard des lecteurs du portfolio. Tu ne posterais pas d'images, ça ne changerait rien. En tout cas, ça éviterait les blancs !

Ta méthode étant posée, je vais maintenant la confronter au maître…

En faisant référence à Banksy, tu cherches à comparer "tes actions artistiques" à l'œuvre « la fille au ballon », le fameux tableau "piégé" lors de la vente aux enchères chez Sotheby's en octobre dernier. Fasciné par la mécanique détruisant partiellement l'œuvre en quasi-direct, tu t'es dis que l'intégration d'une balise d'expiration d'affichage dans tes partages – du coup temporaires – aurait le même effet sur nous.. D'une, c'est très mal nous connaître, ou du moins mal me connaître. Et deux, c'est très mal connaître l'œuvre de Banksy, sans parler de la démarche plastique du bonhomme… Bref, t'es aux fraises pouppinou l'émule de Banksy si tu crois faire la passe à la fille au ballon.

Nos allers et venues sur le portfolio sont des actes dénués de toute valeur numéraire. Lorsque nous parcourons ces pages, nous n'avons rien d'autre à offrir que des _likes_  pour récompenser les images partagées. Et toi, tu viens nous infliger une méthode élitiste, narcissique et destructrice du lien de partage inspiré par le portfolio au motif que "ce processus graphique" te renvoie à une œuvre picturale d'un artiste. T'es gonflé pouppinou l'émule de Banksy, vraiment gonflé !

………………

Cette salve passée, tu peux reprendre une activité normale et continuer, ou pas, ce petit manège visuel. Tu sais d'avance mon opinion sur ce comportement. Et la prochaine fois que tu chercheras un lien entre l’histoire de l'art et tes tours de passe-passes. Regarde plutôt du côté de ce collectionneur et critique d'art parisien, dont le patronyme m'échappe, qui défend et achète des non-gestes artistiques. Dans mon souvenir, il payent les artistes pour ne pas produire les œuvres qu'ils prévoient de créer. C'est tout à fait à l'image de tes messages vides bardés de _likes_. Je dis ça, je ne dis et ne suis rien…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2019)

En parlant de Bansky...


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2019)

Combien de points au scrabble ?


----------



## flotow (20 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Combien de points au scrabble ?



https://1mot.net/banksy

404 !!


----------



## pouppinou (20 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Avant d'aborder la question du maître, c'est sur toi, l'émule, que va s'abattre ma salve de griefs.
> 
> Qu'une image se perde dans la jungle du web pour x raisons indépendantes de la volonté du posteur, cela ne me pose pas de problème. Mais que celle-ci disparaisse des écrans volontairement, cela requiert mon attention.
> 
> ...



Houlaaaaaa... La niche c'est abattue sur le chiot 

Je crois que c'est la seconde fois que j'arrive à te faire croire une fausse vérité . Cela veut dire que le coup était bien joué et que la rouerie a fonctionné, même si au final j'ai le droit à une bonne rouste. 

Me révélant mon erreur, j'ai voulu me rattraper à la branche et d'une pirouette à la Banksy j'ai cru m'en sortir. En gros sauver la face.
Mais pour ce qui est de la réalité, c'est qu'en vérité  j'ai cru trouver un nouveau moyen de stockage gratuit d'images sans perte de qualité sur le net. Irista le Cloud photo de Canon. Et c'est là que tu m'as appris à mes dépens que le lien fourni par ce cloud avait, comme qui dirait, une analogie avec le message dans Mission Impossible.
Voilà toute l'histoire rocambolesque de mes turpitudes de chiot. 

Aussi n'étant pas en recherche de "like" mais tout simplement partager et me détendre jouer, si cela te plaît tu peux sans aucun problème enlever les "like" attribués. Je peux également, ce qui est plus intéressant pour tout le monde, mettre les dernières photos sur le serveur habituel et te donner les liens en privé pour que tu puisses les changer avec les éphémères.

Voilà, voilà... Je retourne reconstruire une nouvelle niche.

PS : Je pensais pourtant qu'avec la suite des 3 emoticons (  ) en fin de poste, révéler la réalité des faits.
 = pour rire de ma pirouette,
 = pour m'excuser du lien éphémère involontaire,
 = pour dire que je me suis bien fait avoir.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> = pour rire de ma pirouette,
> = pour m'excuser du lien éphémère involontaire,
> = pour dire que je me suis bien fait avoir.


Contrairement au petit peuple égyptien, d'il y a cinq mille ans, pour moi un emoji reste un hiéroglyphe et inversement. C'est juste bon pour les rébus, ces petits Mickeys… Mais maintenant que tu le poses sous une forme claire, je comprends que tu n'es pas l'émule de Banksy mais une simple victime de la jungle du web.

N'hésites donc pas à m'envoyer de nouveaux liens que je corrige tout ça. 



pouppinou a dit:


> Je crois que c'est la seconde fois que j'arrive à te faire croire une fausse vérité


À la troisième je te bannis, hé hé !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2019)

[À propos du Viaduc de Garabit réalisé par Gustave Eiffel] - pepeye66 a dit:


> Un sacré gabarit !


- plus de 100m en-dessus de l'étiage en haut de l'arc.​


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> - plus de 100m en-dessus de l'étiage en haut de l'arc.​


J'ai encore de la marge !


----------



## PJG (21 Juillet 2019)

A lire


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> _Dieu, dame nature, m'inspire..._​



Franchement pouppinou le jongleur fulgurant, t'envaser dans la soupe Banksienne pour me priver d'un tel spectacle, ça mériterait vraiment un gage !!!


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Franchement pouppinou le jongleur fulgurant, t'envaser dans la soupe Banksienne pour me priver d'un tel spectacle, ça mériterait vraiment un gage !!!


on ne cite pas les images !

le ban !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> on ne cite pas les images !
> 
> le ban !!



Ici on peut, épicétou ! 
C'est vrai que l'éclair éclaire.
A bientôt sur le Portfolio, mais pas trop tôt.

Envoyé de mon bordel à queue de PC depuis l'atlantique


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> on ne cite pas les images !
> 
> le ban !!


Tu cherches un job d'été ?!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 135767



Je déteste les photos de bouffe !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juillet 2019)

Parce que ça te donne faim?


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

Pas du tout !  Ça me couperait plutôt l'appétit… 

Sinon, c'est déjà très compliqué de dresser correctement une assiette, alors la mettre en scène…

&

Si le phénomène de shooting de bons petits plats au resto, à la maison ou dans un dîner privé-mais-un-peu-professionel-donc-les-mets-sont-délicieux-et-onéreux, reste une activité récente parmi la population. La nature morte, parce que c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit, nous régale les mirettes depuis quelques siècles. Il est donc très difficile d'innover sans provoquer la nausée chez les amateurs du genre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2019)

Morue avec des frites


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Juillet 2019)

/me s'installe ici

ah bah voilà ! 
Je me disais bien aussi


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2019)

On se croirait sur instagram


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> On se croirait sur instagram


La soupière pourrait faire un selfie et le poster sur Instagram que l'on y croirait aussi !
#canardalamorue


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2019)

Encore en vacances ??


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

C'est du surgelé ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> On se croirait sur instagram



À force de mettre des photos de bouffe, ça va plutôt être instakilo (désolè, c’est ma journée vanne pourrie);


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Encore en vacances ??



Pour ma part, non. J’ai repris le boulot hier.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> On se croirait sur instagram


Une chance que je n'ai pas de compte chez eux…


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Une chance que je n'ai pas de compte chez eux…


Pareil


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2019)

Et pourtant, toutes ces photos penchées que l'on ne verrait pas ...


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2019)

pl : tu es a EDI où tu y vas ?

Ya rien de clair dans ce forum !!


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Morue avec des frites


Pitié, je suis en mer et je n"ai pas l"habitude de vomir...


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pitié, je suis en mer et je n"ai pas l"habitude de vomir...


c'est de la gnognote ce truc.
Rien ne vaut, de Gaston Lagaffe 'ma fameuse morue aux fraises avec mayonnaise chantilly aux capres et je la flambe au pastis !'


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est de la gnognote ce truc.
> Rien ne vaut, de Gaston Lagaffe 'ma fameuse morue aux fraises avec mayonnaise chantilly aux capres et je la flambe au pastis !'


Hummmmm 

https://www.gastonlagaffe.com/recettes-de-gaston/morue-aux-fraises.html


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> ma fameuse morue aux fraises avec mayonnaise chantilly aux capres et je la flambe au pastis !


Arrêtez de me donner des idées de gages…


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> pl : tu es a EDI où tu y vas ?
> 
> Ya rien de clair dans ce forum !!


Ma chérie, tu n'es pourtant pas blonde ! Je t'ai expliqué maintes fois qu'il faut poster dans le bon sujet… Là par exemple, t'es dans le sujet des photos de vacances pas sur celui de la liste de courses… J'te jure…
Si petit_louis est chez ED l'épicier et si tu veux qu'il te ramène un truc. Bah tu lui envoies un sms… C'est plus rapide et surtout plus discret…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pitié, je suis en mer et je n"ai pas l"habitude de vomir...





Romuald a dit:


> c'est de la gnognote ce truc.
> Rien ne vaut, de Gaston Lagaffe 'ma fameuse morue aux fraises avec mayonnaise chantilly aux capres et je la flambe au pastis !'



C’était très bon.


----------



## PJG (1 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Je déteste les photos de bouffe !!!


Une belle photo de poutine, c'est bien aussi.  
Le plat Québécois, pas l'autre Poutine .


----------



## pouppinou (3 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


>



Impressionnant !!!
Tu dois avoir une sacrée force pour envoyer ton boomerang aussi haut


----------



## pouppinou (8 Août 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 136397​





PJG a dit:


> @ boninmi, elle est bizarre ta photo...
> Les outils sont en 3D ?



Petit effet de zoom au moment du clic ?


----------



## boninmi (8 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Petit effet de zoom au moment du clic ?


Pris en vitesse avec mon smartphone ... c'est flou


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2019)

C'était donc vrai ! *boninmi* retape des murs en pierre sèche (même s'il a séché le chantier sur la photo).


----------



## peyret (9 Août 2019)

Pour retenir les "chambas".... (terme utilisé en ardéche pour désigner une portion de terre retenue par un mur)
Peut-être que je me trompe ? boninmi pourra-t-il confirmer ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Août 2019)

NON, je ne posterai pas de photo du temps pourri qui me cloue dans un port de l'ouest...


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Pour retenir les "chambas".... (terme utilisé en ardéche pour désigner une portion de terre retenue par un mur)
> Peut-être que je me trompe ? boninmi pourra-t-il confirmer ?


"Chambas" ? Par ici je connais "échamps" (qui pourrait être apparenté), "faïsses", "clots", terrasses.
Les dénominations sont très variées, selon les endroits.



			
				macomaniac a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc vrai ! *boninmi* retape des murs en pierre sèche (même s'il a séché le chantier sur la photo).


Je ne mens pas ! Et je ne construis pas de basilique.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> NON, je ne posterai pas de photo du temps pourri qui me cloue dans un port de l'ouest...


Ah ouais , pas de chance ,




​


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quand même mieux quand ça ne bouge pas !


Cette fois j'ai fait prendre la photo par une de mes petites filles avec un petit Lumix.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Cette fois j'ai fait prendre la photo par une de mes petites filles avec un petit Lumix.


C’est mieux


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Cette fois j'ai fait prendre la photo par une de mes petites filles avec un petit Lumix.



Faire travailler des enfants ! 

………………

Très bel ouvrage !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Août 2019)

Hin, hin, plus qu'une petite étape en mer et le Portfolio saura s'il a bien fait de m'attendre...
Mais peut-être vais-pleurer en développant mes raw.
Si c'est le cas, c'est ici que mes bouses seront postées.
Hin, hin, hin !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2019)




----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> @macomaniac : tu voulais voir ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 136787
> 
> ...



c'est au pied du mur (en pierre sèche) qu'on voit le spéciale (en pied). On remarque les bras musclés par le métier, les mains habituées aux travaux manuels plus qu'à manier le stylo, et la moustache qui frise à la Jean Ferrat chargée d'évoquer l'air en sourdine :

Avec leurs mains dessus leurs têtes
Ils avaient monté des murettes
Jusqu'au sommet de la colline
Qu'importent les jours, les années
Ils avaient tous l'âme bien née
Noueuse comme un pied de vigne​


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> LOL from Paris
> HIER 18H00





Himeji a dit:


> AJOURD'HUI 12H00



(24 - 18) + 12 = 18 HEURES

Dans mon souvenir, le décalage horaire entre Bordeaux et Paris n'est pas aussi important…

MEF Himeji !!!


----------



## pouppinou (17 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 136969​



Merci @Jura39 de m'avoir prévenu.
Je suis venu juste à temps avant qu'il entre ce sale chAAaaat !
Non mais !!! Ils se permettent tout ce qu'ils veulent ces chats mal éduqués !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Août 2019)

La vie secrète des jeunes...
 (Titre piqué à Riad Sattouf)
La série...







​


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Août 2019)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Merci @Jura39 de m'avoir prévenu.
> Je suis venu juste à temps avant qu'il entre ce sale chAAaaat !
> Non mais !!! Ils se permettent tout ce qu'ils veulent ces chats mal éduqués !



Il monte la garde.


----------



## pouppinou (17 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 136981



Y a pas à dire, contrairement aux hommes qui veulent apprivoiser la nature et être Dieu eux-mêmes, les animaux sont tellement bien en symbiose avec leur environnement qu'ils fusionnent presque avec pour ne faire plus q'un.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Août 2019)

À Belle-Île-en-mer   Oceano nox, Victor Hugo



​Oh ! combien de marins, combien de capitaines
Qui sont partis joyeux pour des courses lointaines,
Dans ce morne horizon se sont évanouis !
Combien ont disparu, dure et triste fortune !
Dans une mer sans fond, par une nuit sans lune,
Sous l'aveugle océan à jamais enfouis !

Combien de patrons morts avec leurs équipages !
L'ouragan de leur vie a pris toutes les pages
Et d'un souffle il a tout dispersé sur les flots !
Nul ne saura leur fin dans l'abîme plongée.
Chaque vague en passant d'un butin s'est chargée ;
L'une a saisi l'esquif, l'autre les matelots !

Nul ne sait votre sort, pauvres têtes perdues !
Vous roulez à travers les sombres étendues,
Heurtant de vos fronts morts des écueils inconnus.
Oh ! que de vieux parents, qui n'avaient plus qu'un rêve,
Sont morts en attendant tous les jours sur la grève
Ceux qui ne sont pas revenus !

On s'entretient de vous parfois dans les veillées.
Maint joyeux cercle, assis sur des ancres rouillées,
Mêle encor quelque temps vos noms d'ombre couverts
Aux rires, aux refrains, aux récits d'aventures,
Aux baisers qu'on dérobe à vos belles futures,
Tandis que vous dormez dans les goémons verts !

On demande : - Où sont-ils ? sont-ils rois dans quelque île ?
Nous ont-ils délaissés pour un bord plus fertile ? -
Puis votre souvenir même est enseveli.
Le corps se perd dans l'eau, le nom dans la mémoire.
Le temps, qui sur toute ombre en verse une plus noire,
Sur le sombre océan jette le sombre oubli.

Bientôt des yeux de tous votre ombre est disparue.
L'un n'a-t-il pas sa barque et l'autre sa charrue ?
Seules, durant ces nuits où l'orage est vainqueur,
Vos veuves aux fronts blancs, lasses de vous attendre,
Parlent encor de vous en remuant la cendre
De leur foyer et de leur coeur !

Et quand la tombe enfin a fermé leur paupière,
Rien ne sait plus vos noms, pas même une humble pierre
Dans l'étroit cimetière où l'écho nous répond,
Pas même un saule vert qui s'effeuille à l'automne,
Pas même la chanson naïve et monotone
Que chante un mendiant à l'angle d'un vieux pont !

Où sont-ils, les marins sombrés dans les nuits noires ?
O flots, que vous savez de lugubres histoires !
Flots profonds redoutés des mères à genoux !
Vous vous les racontez en montant les marées,
Et c'est ce qui vous fait ces voix désespérées
Que vous avez le soir quand vous venez vers nous !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2019)

Dubrovnik 




​


----------



## pouppinou (18 Août 2019)

Ho, c'est marrant ça !
J'y étais aussi à ce moment là @Jura39 .
Mais il y avait beaucoup trop de chat à mon goût dans cette ville, même si je me suis fait pas mal d'amis(es).


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> 21H30





ecatomb a dit:


> 15H00​



(21,5 - 24) + 15 = 17H30

On est loin des 24 heures entre chaque baignade autorisée message illustré…

MEF ecatomb, mef !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Août 2019)

Oups, je n'ai pas posté le même jour mais je n'ai pas fait attention à l'heure 
Pour la peine, je ne poste pas pendant la semaine prochaine (bon, c'est surtout que je n'ai rien d'autre à poster)


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


>


Oui voilà…


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

alors qu'il aurait suffit de poster une fois ici, une fois dans pvpb, une fois dans les instants et hop !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Août 2019)

La vie secrète des jeunes...
(Titre piqué à Riad Sattouf)
La série...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2019)

Elles se ressemblent


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Elles se ressemblent


Les baskets  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2019)

Non, le sac en bandoulière


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2019)

Ce sont les fesses de gauche (!) que je préfère !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce sont les fesses de gauche (!) que je préfère !


Bartolomeo sort de ce corps


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bartolomeo sort de ce corps



Bandes d'hypocrites bavants ! 

P.S : 





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Santé : des cœurs de porc transplantés chez l'homme d'ici à trois ans ?



N'y voir aucune allusion : je suis dans mon état d'origine !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Août 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


>



Sur cette image que j'ai recadré, il y a un petit plus. Je reposte sans recadrage...



​


----------



## flotow (21 Août 2019)

jura vient de poster une photo qui ne penche pas !!


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> jura vient de poster une photo qui ne penche pas !!


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Août 2019)

Avez-vous repéré ce petit détail ?



​


----------



## boninmi (22 Août 2019)

Bellesfesses, beaunnichon, ... après ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2019)

Que veux-tu, il les aime beaucu beaucu.


----------



## pouppinou (22 Août 2019)

*AUTANT PRELEVER A LA SOURCE !*








_Mésange Charbonnière disciple de la Pie voleuse_​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2019)

La vie secrète des jeunes...
(Titre piqué à Riad Sattouf)
La série...



​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> attention en manoeuvrant au port !!



Et pourquoi ?


----------



## flotow (22 Août 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et pourquoi ?


pour ne pas le couler


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2019)

The Tabarly story (fin)

Pen Duick 2 et 5





Quelques explications : Pen Duick 1 n'existe pas, c'est PenDuick tout court.
Pen Duick 4 était un trimaran en alu rebaptisé Manureva par Alain Colas disparu lors de la 1ère Route du Rhum en 1978.
Le 5 au premier plan est un bateau hyper novateur à l'époque en 69 a gagné la Transpacifique 5700 milles(10 550 km) mettant 11 jours au deuxième...​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2019)

La vie secrète des jeunes...
(Titre piqué à Riad Sattouf)
La série...



​


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> The Tabarly story (fin)
> 
> Pen Duick 2 et 5
> 
> ...



Manque quand même le 6


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Y A COMME UN *BUG* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un chrysomelidae dont il existe 19 sous familles et 37 000 espèces dans le monde, alors *pouppinou* tu vas nous faire plaisir en trouvant lequel c'est...
* *


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2019)

Beau gros escargot noireau



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2019)

Peut-être que d'ici quelques années il arrivera en haut


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)




----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Peut-être que d'ici quelques années il arrivera en haut


Ce sera alors une _goodyear_ pour _dunlop_ l'escargot !


----------



## subsole (3 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Peut-être que d'ici quelques années il arrivera en haut


Et pourtant il met la gomme !


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2019)

Mer plate, cap au 190 à 8,7 nœuds et 60° du vent apparent et speedo à 5,9 nœuds...
Wahou !



​


----------



## pouppinou (9 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 138239​



C'est dommage, il y avait pourtant un joli Cata derrière le lampadaire


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2019)




----------



## PJG (17 Septembre 2019)

@boninmi
Excuse moi, mais ta photo m'a fait beaucoup rire et je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2019)

Le 3 septembre j'ai demandé à pouppinou s'il voulait bien me passer sa photo postée aux cimaises. En la voyant un truc m'était passé par la tête...

Et voilà





PS : l'original est en vecto en .ai​


----------



## PJG (26 Septembre 2019)

*MAGNIFIQUE !!!! *
Une petite explication sur cette belle création...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Une petite explication sur cette belle création...


Tu voudrais savoir quoi ?


----------



## PJG (27 Septembre 2019)

Avec quoi réalises-tu ce beau dessin, cette belle peinture, etc... Un logiciel ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2019)

illustrator


----------



## PJG (27 Septembre 2019)

Merci Toum'aï.
C'est vraiment très beau.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Merci Toum'aï.


À vendre...


----------



## PJG (27 Septembre 2019)

C'est bon, je l'ai vendu 1,185 million d'euros. 
J'ai juste changé la signature.
*Banksy*, c'est bien comme nom.
Tableau


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2019)

j'arrive !!


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Octobre 2019)

Quand j'ai pris cette photo, je me suis retourné et...



​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2019)

Continuant ma promenade sur le quai j'ai rencontré...



​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (10 Octobre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> J’aimerai bien avoir le secret de sa réalisation



Bah y’en pas ! Je poste que les photos faitesavec l’iPhone du moment ( un 7 là ) et sur la photo que tu parles, j’ai dû " jouer " avec Modifier, je ne sais pas. regarde celle-là, je l’avais posté " d’origine ", voilà le rendu exagéré que ça donne à l’arrache


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Octobre 2019)

Ouais, bof !


----------



## PJG (25 Octobre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, bof !



......


----------



## peyret (13 Novembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> L'hiver arrive



C'est pas plutôt l'eau......


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2019)

​


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2019)

Tiens, t'es de passage à Fanculo ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, t'es de passage à Fanculo ?


???
j'ai simplement élargi la rue Simon de kekchose (plaque pas lisible sur gogole rue).


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ???
> j'ai simplement élargi la rue Simon de kekchose (plaque pas lisible sur gogole rue).


Trop jeune pour comprendre. Fanculo c'est le petit nom de Paris donné par Patochman au bon vieux temps de LaHorde©
Rue Simon le Franc


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Patochman


Ah, ce pseudo me dit kekchose... Un corse ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ah, ce pseudo me dit kekchose... Un corse ?



Oui.


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un corse ?


Un _insulaire susceptible_ doué d'un talent certain pour les arts plastiques. <3


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2019)

__





						Postez vos plus beaux instants
					

Un matin en arrivant au bureau




					forums.macg.co
				




Je n’ose imaginer la taille du lecteur de code-barres.


----------



## PJG (16 Novembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Je n’ose imaginer la taille du lecteur de code-barres.


----------



## peyret (24 Novembre 2019)




----------



## aCLR (30 Novembre 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 146105


L'affreux s'installe, hé hé hé.


----------



## Fullcrum (1 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> hé hé hé


Non ! HO HO HO ... ( y'en a partout oui )


----------



## PJG (2 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 24 h entre chaque post


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 146465​


Le gars, il a la clim ...


----------



## aCLR (2 Décembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> je poste la photo du modo, en train de réfléchir tranquillos à sa réprimande pas piquée des vers envers sifoto !


Si, en plus de mes autres défauts, j'étais un type suspicieux. Je penserai que certains font exprès de poster des images hors-consignes juste pour se tordre de ma réaction. Mais je ne suis pas suspicieux. Et vous n'êtes pas du genre à me faire ce coup-là. Hein ?!


----------



## aCLR (2 Décembre 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Le gars, il a la clim ...


Mais pas l'abs ! Ho ho ho


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Si, en plus de mes autres défauts, j'étais un type suspicieux. Je penserai que certains font exprès de poster des images hors-consignes juste pour se tordre de ma réaction. Mais je ne suis pas suspicieux. Et vous n'êtes pas du genre à me faire ce coup-là. Hein ?!


Personnellement, je reste sur ma faim ... Rappelle-toi, je te l'ai déjà dit, j'aime bien lire tes réactions.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2019)

L'origine d'un monde



​


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Décembre 2019)

Le nouveau monde a fait table rase du passé


----------



## aCLR (3 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'origine d'un monde​


Tu n'as pas encore fini de numériser cette bobine !?
Mais qu'est-ce que tu fais entre deux ?!
hé hé ^_^


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Le nouveau monde a fait table rase du passé


Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le rasoir il est pas passé 

Désolé, je ->[]


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le rasoir il est pas passé


Le nouveau monde ( aujourd'hui ) si ...


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu n'as pas encore fini de numériser cette bobine !?


Si, mais je reste prudent quant aux autres prises de vues parce que je ne souhaite pas montrer le visage de mon mannequin...


----------



## boninmi (4 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si, mais je reste prudent quant aux autres prises de vues parce que je ne souhaite pas montrer le visage de mon mannequin...


Si le haut est aussi réussi, ça devrait le faire. Tu as encore la solution d'en rester à la partie intermédiaire.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2019)

Le haut d'un autre modèle... La schtroumpfette, non, beaucoup plus jolie... 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2019)

Mais c'est qu'on a affaire à une bande de vieux pervers pépères qui me mettent des j'aime et des j'adore avec des cœurs plein les yeux... Profitez  ne vous brûlez pas trop les yeux...
J'aime les famapoil et je les photographie à défaut de savoir les dessiner, mais je dois bien avoir un ou deux dessins cachés quelque part...  
Mébon j'aime qu'on m'aime, surtout les filles


----------



## PJG (4 Décembre 2019)

@*boninmi *et @*Toum'aï*
Ce n'est pas de *Tennessee Williams* "La chatte sur un mur en pierres sèches" ?


----------



## boninmi (4 Décembre 2019)




----------



## aCLR (4 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si, mais je reste prudent quant aux autres prises de vues parce que je ne souhaite pas montrer le visage de mon mannequin...


Si c'est cette jeune femme adossée à la falaise, nous l'avons déjà vue au labo il y a fort longtemps.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> je ne souhaite pas montrer le visage de mon modèle



Ça va, on ne le voit pas trop... 





Et me dites pas que le genou est coupé, ça fait partie du cadrage...  ​


----------



## pouppinou (5 Décembre 2019)

Moi j'attends que @Unepause nous mette une photo artistique de "La Destruction du Monde" 
En opposition à L'Origine du Monde, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire


----------



## PJG (5 Décembre 2019)

On peut avoir des photos de mec aussi ?


----------



## pouppinou (5 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Changer de peau pour grandir
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 146669



Vous tapez dans le professionnalisme (pro que vous êtes) avec vos sublimes photos (tant en réalisation qu'en idée, intention, suggestion), mais là... elle vaudrait bien un prix dans le monde de la photo professionnelle macrophotographie catégorie art/scientifique ! 
Je trouve qu'elle aurait toute sa place ici par exemple : Nationalgéographic


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> On peut avoir des photos de mec aussi ?


Je me suis aussi auto-portraituré   quand j'avais l'âge de ces demoiselles, mais alors là tu peux courir pour que je les poste... Ou alors avec un gros virement,  (j'aime pas les chèques sans provisions).


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Si c'est cette jeune femme adossée à la falaise, nous l'avons déjà vue au labo il y a fort longtemps.


On la voyait de dos...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2019)

On peut rebaptiser ce fil « Le fil des photos de femmes à poil » ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On la voyait de dos...


Oui, j'avais oublié ce détail de « belle sur minéral » !


----------



## sifoto (5 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Vous tapez dans le professionnalisme (pro que vous êtes) avec vos sublimes photos (tant en réalisation qu'en idée, intention, suggestion), mais là... elle vaudrait bien un prix dans le monde de la photo professionnelle macrophotographie catégorie art/scientifique !
> Je trouve qu'elle aurait toute sa place ici par exemple : Nationalgéographic




Merci pour le compliment, ça fait plaisir !!!


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Décembre 2019)

Pendant ce temps là ... dans le Jura ... une citerne de poids lourd remplie d'acide se vide ... dans la nature !!


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2019)

*Libérez le nichon !*​


----------



## aCLR (6 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Zut ! je viens de m'apercevoir que l'on est pas sur le bon forum !!!
> On va y avoir droit
> Moi j'ai juste suivi les autres
> Je vais essayer de voir si j'ai pas une photo à mettre dans les 50' pour être raccord...



Dans mon calendrier de l'avent, aujourd'hui j'avais ça ! :love:






Un aperçu du côté obscur des forums, hum hum hum !!!


----------



## aCLR (6 Décembre 2019)

_C'est les boules_, ça change des nichons, nan ?!


----------



## pouppinou (6 Décembre 2019)

C'est pas juste j'ai été dans les temps 
Pour me venger je vais essayer de me trouver une puce pour la photographier et la mettre dans le forum... vous allez voir ça va vite vous contaminer et vous démanger.


----------



## aCLR (7 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est pas juste


Ça n'est pas ce qui manque, les « c'est pas juste » dans une vie d'homme, ou de chien pour le coup, donc en voilà un de plus !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2019)

Les belles, quand elles dorment dans les fleurs, deviennent fleur elles-même...





Surtout toi Sylvie...​


----------



## boninmi (16 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Jump !


 Tu as une araignée apprivoisée ?


----------



## sifoto (16 Décembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as une araignée apprivoisée ?



On pourrait presque le croire !!!


----------



## pouppinou (17 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Chuis trop bien
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 148391


Attends voir, que j'arrive !!!
Mets-toi en mode Time Value... j'arrive


----------



## aCLR (17 Décembre 2019)

@sifoto Maintenant que tu connais les consignes par cœur, laisse-moi te souffler les coutumes du portfolio, hé hé.

L'attachement porté à ces fidèles compagnons du quotidien biaise la force esthétique distillée dans nos images. _C'est qu'on les aime nos bêtes !_ Cette évidence en amène une autre. Nous ne sommes pas du tout objectifs vis-à-vis de ces rendus 2D. Un filtre sentimental s'abat sur nos yeux et tout ce qui sort de la boîte à photos est indéniablement beau, trop beau ou trop trop beau ; avant tout pour soi.

La prudence faisant, il est d'usage de partager les clichés de nos animaux de compagnie dans le sujet qui leur est dédié. Cela dit, on peut aussi les poster ailleurs, hein… Perso, je m'en soucie pas, je t'informe juste de mon point de vue et d'une pratique !

(wink)

Vos animaux domestiques en posture normale ou décalée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Janvier 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Parce qu'il en faut aussi pour les filles



Tu veux qu’on se sente moche 
ps: j’aime bien tes deux derniers postes, les photos sont top sans trop en montrer


----------



## pouppinou (7 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> pouppinou a dit:
> 
> 
> > "HDR" !
> ...


C'est le mâle qui est HDR de par sa seule nature. La nature est parfois un tout. L'homme n'a rien inventé, juste copié, ou trouvé ce qui existait déjà naturellement. Point de HDR humain ou numérique. Le mâle est HDR par sa nature comparativement à la femelle.
Pouët d'une jour, Pouët toujours


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est le mâle qui est HDR de par sa seule nature



C'est une remarque qui aurait pu avoir sa place au labo...
Mais je vais te répondre ici.
Ton faisan n'est pas HDR mais simplement très coloré et éventuellement saturé.
Le Hight Dynamic Range est l'expression maximale de chaque valeur de la gamme basée sur les niveaux de gris, soit les hautes lumières, les moyennes et les basses souvent obtenu par bracketing et assemblage dans une application dédiée (pour ne pas citer potopop). Bref, c'est souvent moche comme on le constate dans les bibliothèques ouvertes comme 500 PX par ex. 
Ton faisan est tout simplement un joli mâle qui aura sûrement bientôt une descendance grâce à sa jolie parure...


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> c'est souvent moche


Pas mieux ! 

Édith : le HDR est à la photo ce que le guano est aux gallinacées, hé hé.

#jenaipasrésisté


----------



## pouppinou (12 Février 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> [...] Juste une illusion [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Illusion ?

Si J'avais su que vous m'aviez pris en photo, je vous aurez proposé de prolonger cette instant dans un endroit plus chaleureux autour d'un café/thé pour un moment des plus convivial.


----------



## boninmi (12 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Si J'avais su que vous m'aviez pris en photo, je vous aurez proposé de prolonger cette instant dans un endroit plus chaleureux autour d'un café/thé pour un moment des plus convivial.


Te ferais-tu toi aussi des illusions ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> [...] Juste une illusion [...]


La réalité est autrement plus insupportable.
(si j'étais curieux, je demanderais ce qui pousse à saisir une telle situation…)


Fullcrum a dit:


> Kézakö


Est-ce une œuvre de chat ? Ha, ha, ha !


----------



## Fullcrum (13 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce une œuvre de chat ? Ha, ha, ha !


Ce sont les trois commères, place aux fleurs Dole 39, coulée .... en bronze


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Ce sont les trois commères, place aux fleurs Dole 39, coulée .... en bronze


Ah , oui je connais


----------



## PJG (13 Février 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Ce sont les trois commères, place aux fleurs *Dole* 39, coulée .... en *bronze*


...en bronze ou en dole ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2020)

La fusée sur son pas de tir à côté de son poste de commande avant son envol



​


----------



## daffyb (14 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La fusée sur son pas de tir à côté de son poste de commande avant son envol​


Le phare de Chassiron


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Le phare de Chassiron


Oui mais la fusée a quatre étages de plus...


----------



## pouppinou (14 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui mais la fusée a quatre étages de plus...


Bien joué et très bien réalisé. Ne connaissant pas ce phare, après avoir dévoilé la supercherie effectivement on constate le socle final qui se retrouve en milieu de fusée. Comme quoi y a toujours un indice 

Par contre ta photo de "Kourou" n'est pas dans la bonne section, vu qu'elle a été "trafiquée"   Mais en même temps cela participe à la supercherie. J'ai presque envie de dire que c'est un coup Pouppinesque


----------



## daffyb (14 Février 2020)

​


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Par contre ta photo de "Kourou" n'est pas dans la bonne section, vu qu'elle a été "trafiquée"


T'as compris @Toum'aï !!! Ton traficotage n'est pas dans la bonne section !
Attend les instructions du _puppy nuts_ avant de recommencer une telle bévue ou gare à son courroux ! Hou hou hou 



daffyb a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 154733​


Hé hé, tu es allé voir si toum'aï l'avait bien remis à sa place ! :love:


----------



## PJG (15 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La fusée sur son pas de tir à côté de son poste de commande avant son envol



La fusée.


----------



## pouppinou (17 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À l'école maternelle les enfants apprennent comment nous sommes faits...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Avec un genou à l'envers et pas de coude... c'est plus Monsieur Patate que les petiots vont apprendre à connaitre


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Avec un genou à l'envers et pas de coude... c'est plus Monsieur Patate que les petiots vont apprendre à connaitre


Heureusement qu'il n'a pas mes radios


----------



## boninmi (22 Février 2020)

Unepause a dit:


>


... Sa mère était la vieille maugrabine 
d'Antequera
Qui chaque nuit criait dans la Tour Magne
Comme un hibou
Le vent qui vient à travers la montagne
Me rendra fou.


----------



## boninmi (25 Février 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 156023


La montée à la Bastille à Grenoble ?


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Février 2020)

*boninmi*

Le fort des *Rousses* *jura*


----------



## boninmi (25 Février 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> *boninmi*
> 
> Le fort des *Rousses* *jura*


Des architectures militaires relativement proches ...


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Février 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Des architectures militaires relativement proches ...


Impossible, dans le Jura nous sommes uniques


----------



## boninmi (29 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Très jolie, oui, mais j'aurai essayé l'inverse (avec moins de bokeh pour que les tasses ne soient pas trop floues) : un café en terrasse c'est un bel instant, mais un café en terrasse avec une superbe vue, c'est un superbe instant.


La vue était peut-être nulle, c'est pour ça qu'elle est floutée ... On dirait un paysage industriel. Ou alors Venise ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> La vue était peut-être nulle, c'est pour ça qu'elle est floutée ... On dirait un paysage industriel. Ou alors Venise ?


Stockholm


----------



## boninmi (29 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une petite mousse aussi pour moi
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 156275​


Aïe, là, c'est vraiment Venise. 
Tu risques le coronavirus. Heureusement qu'on y est allé l'an dernier.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Février 2020)

Ma série de bières/boissons de 2017  détruite par Hostingpics... 
Ici j'ai le droit de tout mettre d'un coup 









​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Février 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Février 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Février 2020)

Dans l'ordre :
La Rochelle
La Flotte-en-Ré
Ars-en-Ré
Port-Joinville
Saint-Martin de Ré
Chez ma voisine d'en face


----------



## pouppinou (29 Février 2020)

flotow a dit:


>





Romuald a dit:


> Très jolie, oui, mais j'aurai essayé l'inverse (avec moins de bokeh pour que les tasses ne soient pas trop floues) : un café en terrasse c'est un bel instant, mais un café en terrasse avec une superbe vue, c'est un superbe instant.



Mais tu n'as rien compris à la symbolique de la photo !
C'est l'indissoluble question existentielle de faire le choix, entre *thé* ou *café* !?
Etre d'un courant existentiel thé ou café, telle est *L*a question !
A être trop technique on enlève tout le sens d'une photo ! Surtout que le fort bokeh est la métaphore imagée d'un esprit fort confus qui n'arrive pas à choisir l'un plus que l'autre.
Elle est pourtant facile à comprendre cette photo... non ?   

Et pour la petite histoire, et ce que ne dit pas la photo, c'est que l'indécise partit sans payer en arguant qu'elle n'avait pu consommé devant ce cruel dilemme insurmontable.

Moi j'ai choisi depuis longtemps... Je suis... Cappuccino   

_@Romuald, mon invective du début n'est que pure théâtralité. A ne surtout pas le prendre comme une leçon donnée_


----------



## pouppinou (29 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Stockholm


Bien vu mon cher Watson


----------



## aCLR (29 Février 2020)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai bien le bokeh, et je n'ai pas trop l'occasion d'en faire...


Il est beau ton bokeh ! :love: 

Mais je le trouve un peu trop présent !

Format carré, sujet décentré, bokeh gauche rogné.






Format marine, un bout de bokeh de mer et un autre de ciel rognés.


----------



## PJG (29 Février 2020)




----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Il est beau ton bokeh ! :love:
> 
> Mais je le trouve un peu trop présent !
> 
> ...


Le carré, ça m'arrive d'en faire, mais dans ce cas, ça me met mal à l'aise. Je trouve que ça fait pencher la photo à gauche. La table aurait était allignée avec l'horizon, pourquoi pas (mais comme je ne l'ai pas...).

La vue est prise en diagonale, car c'est la seule chose en relief qu'il y a et qui dépasse de l'horizon.






Le deuxième format, je l'ai aussi essayé et finalement j'ai choisi celui que tu vois ici.
Le cadrage très haut, c'est aussi par rapport au ressenti que tu as quand tu es assi devant cette petite tablette en bois, pas très large, le nez collé à une grande (et haute) fenêtre, c'est comme si tu étais dehors.
J'avais la flemme de trouver une photo de la tablette, mais ça ressemble à ça : https://www.flickr.com/photos/lattefarsan/27469999510/

Pour le bokeh en terrasse... il semblerait que je fasse toujours comme ça.  


​
Les prises de vues sont légèrement différentes, mais ça c'est f7.1, la bière c'est f8 et la fameuse du dessus, f2.2, les trois avec le même objectif, un 50 mm


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2020)

Merci de t'être penché sur mon message de bon matin !


----------



## PJG (8 Mars 2020)

Pour boninmi. 





C’est drôle de passer en heure d’été avant les autres,
surtout avec moins 12 degrés et 1,30 de neige au sol.


----------



## boninmi (9 Mars 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Pour boninmi.
> C’est drôle de passer en heure d’été avant les autres,
> surtout avec moins 12 degrés et 1,30 de neige au sol.


Pas un poil de neige chez moi ...


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> *HISTOIRE DE LUMIERE*​


Toi, t'as pas l'option macomaniac pour faire des capitales accentuées… Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## pouppinou (9 Mars 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> HISTOIRE DE LUMIÈRE



HÉ HÉ HÉ   
J'ai toutes les options @macomaniac. T'as pas lu ma signature ?!


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> T'as pas lu ma signature ?!


Si justement…


pouppinou a dit:


> HISTOIRE DE LUMIÈRE


Eh bah voilà… Ça pique un peu moins les yeux maintenant…


----------



## PJG (10 Mars 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Pas un poil de neige chez moi ...


Ma photo faisait bien sûr référence aux murs en pierres sèches de boninmi.


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Ma photo faisait bien sûr référence aux murs en pierres sèches de boninmi.


Tu fais bien de le préciser, on n'avait pas percuté


----------



## pouppinou (10 Mars 2020)

subsole a dit:


> covid-19 inside


*A*-tc*HOOUUUu*mmm ! 
J''espère que vous avez vos masques FFP2 dans le forum  moi oui


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2020)

Du jamais vu !
​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)




----------



## pouppinou (15 Mars 2020)

BOUBOULE QUI BOUDE !
_Il a pas aimé que je le mette au régime_


----------



## pouppinou (15 Mars 2020)

ZUT

Monsieur le modérateur... le forum doit avoir la grippe, voir le COVID-19 car il a toussé et m'a collé un doublon ​


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> ZUT
> 
> Monsieur le modérateur... le forum doit avoir la grippe, voir le COVID-19 car il a toussé et m'a collé un doublon ​


Les serveurs du forum fonctionnent du feu de Doc ! Les maux rencontrés ne viennent donc certainement pas d'ici. M'est d'avis de retourner la question au buveur de houblon, ivre au point de voir fleurir les doublons…

Alors pouppinou, cette corona fraîchement sortie du frigidaire est-elle fraîche ou archi-fraîche ?


----------



## pouppinou (15 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors pouppinou, cette corona fraîchement sortie du frigidaire est-elle fraîche ou archi-fraîche ?



Pour la Mousse c'est JolieCoeur et la belle Adel...., j'aime pas le pipi de chAAat !


----------



## PJG (15 Mars 2020)

La superbe belle photo de Jura39.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Il faut respecter les règles: 24h entre 2 photos et 800px max


----------



## Findor (16 Mars 2020)

D'accord -->

- le problème c'est que je vais devoir attendre *8* jours pour poster tous mes chats... Oui : j'ai 8 chats.​Je posterais juste les plus marrantes > histoire de ne pas encombrer ce post de mes chats.​


----------



## boninmi (16 Mars 2020)

Findor a dit:


> D'accord -->
> 
> - le problème c'est que je vais devoir attendre *8* jours pour poster tous mes chats... Oui : j'ai 8 chats.​Je posterais juste les plus marrantes > histoire de ne pas encombrer ce post de mes chats.​


Il y a un sujet pour les animaux:





__





						Vos animaux domestiques en posture normale ou décalée
					

Bonsoir, je n'ai pas vu de postes concernant les photos (farfelues ou pas) de nos animaux familiers. je vous avoue toute de suite, j'ai une forte préférence pour les chats. mais le poste est ouvert à tous. ;)  Je commence le bal avec des chats :   il est doux de ne rien faire...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Findor (16 Mars 2020)

À moi de montrer ce que mon chat peut faire -->


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Ce sera les mêmes règles qu'ici, mais en postant aux deux endroits cela ira deux fois plus vite 

ps: ne pourrions-nous pas changer les règles pendant la période actuelle vu qu'on va être bien plus actif sur le forum ?


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il faut respecter les règles: 24h entre 2 photos et 800px max


il est fort probable qu'un gentil modérateur 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 s'occupe du cas Findor



ecatomb a dit:


> ps: ne pourrions-nous pas changer les règles pendant la période actuelle vu qu'on va être bien plus actif sur le forum ?


+1, mais toujours avec un 'poids' d'image.s léger.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2020)

Je reconnais le bec jaune d'*aC*croche_*L*e_*R*elaps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Oui, simplement pouvoir poster 2 photos par jour pendant la période de fermeture des commerces serait top


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2020)

Findor a dit:


> D'accord -->
> 
> - le problème c'est que je vais devoir attendre *8* jours pour poster tous mes chats... Oui : j'ai 8 chats.​Je posterais juste les plus marrantes > histoire de ne pas encombrer ce post de mes chats.​


8 c'est trop, il ne faut pas faire de séries 
#verresdebieredetoumai


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> #verresdebieredetoumai


C'était de l'Art  , ma chère...


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2020)

Z'avez pas l'impression de vous être gouré de fil ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

Findor a dit:


> À moi de montrer ce que mon chat peut faire -->


@Findor ton image atterrit ici parce qu'elle fait plus de 300 Ko !

Merci de bien suivre les consignes de participation au portfolio !


----------



## PJG (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2020)

Une photo à lien musical





Vous connaissez la Villa Moncul ?​


----------



## boninmi (23 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 160275​


Hum ... ça ressemble plus à l'Ardèche voire au Haut Gard qu'au Haut Jura ...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Hum ... ça ressemble plus à l'Ardèche voire au Haut Gard qu'au Haut Jura ...


Tu connais mes gouts pour cette région 
Un petit patrimoine


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Hum ... ça ressemble plus à l'Ardèche voire au Haut Gard qu'au Haut Jura ...


Tu connais mon plaisir de venir dans ta région  , j'ai pensé a toi il y a peu en prenant un pastis a Vallon
je viens de te faire un MP
J'adore  cette batisse
je plongerais bien


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2020)

Pvbpi fermé... vous n'avez pas fini de me voir ici...
À demain gn gn gn


----------



## PJG (23 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À demain gn gn gn


A demain.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pvbpi fermé... vous n'avez pas fini de me voir ici...
> À demain gn gn gn


J'avoue ne pas comprendre non plus !!


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pvbpi fermé...



[LOL]

Et je vais te dire pourquoi !

C'est un complot de skippy le grand gourou ! Pour se venger du gendarme qui avait fait sa journée, cet individu aux pouvoirs inouïs lui jeta un sort ! Puisque je suis ton guignol, tournicoti ! Tu seras ma marionnette, tournicota !

Et depuis les catastrophes s'enchaînent ! La momie traque le fantôme de l'hôpital, la montagne se rebelle du crâne qui dévale ses sentiers, le gendarme n'a plus une seconde à lui, etc., et pendant ce temps là…

…Skippy ourdit, maudit et survit – enfin ça c'est pas encore dit, hi hi hi.

[/LOL]


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2020)

Y'a pas que la chloroquinine qui a des effets secondaires redoutables. Le confinement aussi.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2020)

À un moment, je vais prendre le temps de vous parler de cette pièce de théâtre d'Alain Sachs dans les années 80​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2020)

​Tout le monde connait Alain Sachs, du moins ceux qui vont au théâtre ou voient certains films...
Fin des années 80, Avec des potes nous allons dans un tout petit centre culturel voir sa nouvelle pièce “10 leçons pour mourir de rire“, en toute confiance car de ce monsieur nous en avions apprécié d'autres.
Seul en scène, Alain Sachs se présente avec une grosse malle et nous fait comprendre que les 10 leçons se trouvent à l'intérieur. Au bout de 5 minutes, il demande de l'aide à une personne du public, et forcément choisi une belle nana au premier rang.
Rapidement elle devient envahissante au point que ça en devient gênant. Elle est amoureuse de lui...
Il passe un temps fou à essayer de s'en défaire, le public est figé, lui ne demande pas d'aide, essaye de s'en sortir avec des arguments et des promesses...
Rien n'y fera.
Et ça se termine dans le sang...
Juste avant le meurtre j'y croyait encore.
À l'époque, Alain Sachs insistait bien pour que personne ne mange le morceau, bien entendu.
Plus de 30 ans plus tard je l'ai contacté pour savoir s'il existe un texte.
Il m'a répondu que c'est perdu dans ses archives, qu'à l'époque la numérisation n'existait pas...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pvbpi fermé... vous n'avez pas fini de me voir ici...
> À demain gn gn gn


Une nouvelle version est disponible ici mon chéri !
Les consignes ne changent pas.

Enjoy !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2020)

J'ai envoyé les photos à Alain Sachs à propos de sa pièce “10 leçons pour mourir de rire“. Voici sa réponse :
_
Grand merci pour votre mail et ces charmantes photos. Il ne s’agit pas de ce spectacle mais de “Un Amour de Théâtre“ que nous avons joué à 3 reprises avec Christiane Millet à 10 ans d’intervalle... et dont j’ai le texte qui avait fait l’objet d’une édition. En revanche quasiment rien sur “10 leçons pour mourir de rire“... À la faveur des événements actuels, je suis moi même dans le tri et le rangement de la bagatelle de 50 ans d’archives... bon courage à nous tous ! Et encore merci. Amicalement Alain_


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

Post d'un plus bel instant de Gribouille animal domestique en posture normale ou décalée qui vient voir ce qu'est une orchidée Orphis de la passion, qui veut dire qu'elle émerge aux alentours de Pâques mais qu'avec l'hiver doux qu'on a eu y en avait déjà en février...



​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

La vue qu'a cette orchidée si on se retourne



​


----------



## PJG (26 Mars 2020)

Moi, je suis perdu avec toutes ces rubriques, je ne sais même plus où poster mes photos. 

*"Postez vos plus beaux instants"
"En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio"
"PVPBP Les cimaises"*


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

J'adore cette ville


----------



## PJG (26 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore cette ville


Moi aussi.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

PJG a dit:


> "Postez vos plus beaux instants"


Là tu as pris quelque chose en photo et voyant le résultat, tu t'es dit :“Wouah, pas mal ce...“ et là tu a eu une semi molle...  


PJG a dit:


> "En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio"


À cet endroit tu passes toutes les conventions mais tu t'exposes à la vindicte forumesque, ou au Valhalla des posteurs, c'est selon... 


PJG a dit:


> "PVPBP Les cimaises"


Ici, il faut vraiment que tu ne sois pas le seul à apprécier ta photo, tu l'a montrée à toute ta famille, à ton chien, aux voisins, et tous sans exception ont eu un petit orgasme de volupté, oui celle-ci pourrait être accrochée au paradis des photos...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore cette ville


Annecy ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Annecy ?


Oui c'est bien cela


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

J'ai la même dans ma photothèque, mais avec une bordée de potes sur le pont


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La vue qu'a cette orchidée si on se retourne
> ​


'Foiré !


----------



## Dan74 (26 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore cette ville
> 
> ​



Moi aussi  , j'y habite


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Dan74 a dit:


> Moi aussi  , j'y habite
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 161219


Ton bateau ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2020)

Dan74 a dit:


> (Tof' qui fait envie)​



'Foiré ! (bis)

(d'un autre côté, les pare-battages qui pendouillent c'est moyen)


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> (d'un autre côté, les pare-battages qui pendouillent c'est moyen)


Pis c'est un Mac Gregor 26...


----------



## Dan74 (26 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ton bateau ?


hello, oui un Mac Gregor 26X (vendu il y a peu pres de chez toi, Lac de Vouglans  )


----------



## Dan74 (26 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> 'Foiré ! (bis)
> 
> (d'un autre côté, les pare-battages qui pendouillent c'est moyen)



oui je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, un oubli qui m'arrivait souvent mais pas quand je l'emmenais en mer
Je vais essayer de les supprimer si je peux et si j'y arrive


----------



## Dan74 (26 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pis c'est un Mac Gregor 26...


ha ha ha , il a fait couler beaucoup d'encre ce bateau, mais on aime ou on aime pas , en tout cas il ne laisse jamais indifférent selon son programme de navigation préféré. 
Mais j'ai bien compris que tu n'aimais pas


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> 'Foiré ! (bis)


Si un jour tu passes vers Marwest, comme j'ai déjà proposé à Flotow... Après cette saleté de confinement...



La seule photo de nav de notre Fantasia​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

Dan74 a dit:


> ha ha ha , il a fait couler beaucoup d'encre ce bateau, mais on aime ou on aime pas , en tout cas il ne laisse jamais indifférent selon son programme de navigation préféré.
> Mais j'ai bien compris que tu n'aimais pas


C'est un style, surtout rassurant pour les novices. Ce que je n'aimais pas beaucoup, c'est ce lest liquide.
J'ai connu le premier importateur des Mac Gregor en France...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Dan74 a dit:


> hello, oui un Mac Gregor 26X (vendu il y a peu pres de chez toi, Lac de Vouglans  )


Le monde est petit 
Au plaisir de te rencontrer un de ses 4


----------



## Dan74 (26 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le monde est petit
> Au plaisir de te rencontrer un de ses 4


Pas de souci, quand tu veux  , au plaisir


----------



## PJG (26 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Au plaisir de te rencontrer un de ses 4


Moi, c'est déjà fait.


----------



## Dan74 (26 Mars 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Moi, c'est déjà fait.


ha ha un grand moment


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si un jour tu passes vers Marwest, comme j'ai déjà proposé à Flotow... Après cette saleté de confinement...
> 
> 
> 
> La seule photo de nav de notre Fantasia​


Il est superbe


----------



## Dan74 (26 Mars 2020)

pas ridicule non plus en mer le Mac Gregor 26X, avec le gros avantage d'être très habitable (4 couchages, WC chimique, frigo, cuisine et table a carte.)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mars 2020)

Vivement que le confinement se termine et qu'on recommence de belles rencontres dans les transports en commun.





ps: désolé si je reposte d'anciennes photos, il faudra que je me fasse une liste​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Dan74 a dit:


> pas ridicule non plus en mer le Mac Gregor 26X, avec le gros avantage d'être très habitable (4 couchages, WC chimique, frigo, cuisine et table a carte.)
> Voir la pièce jointe 161395


Vraiment superbe 
J'ai jamais fais de bateau ainsi


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> 'Foiré !


Dans cette image se trouvent des orchidées



​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 161983​




Hi han, toi-même



​
……
*On déménage des animaux domestiques vers ici !*


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2020)

*Un âne est-il un animal de compagnie ?*

*Vous avez, messieurs @Jura39 et @Toum'aï 24 heures pour m'en convaincre !*

……
*On déménage des animaux domestiques vers ici !*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> *Un âne est-il un animal de compagnie ?
> 
> Vous avez, messieurs @Jura39 et @Toum'aï 24 heures pour m'en convaincre !*


Pourtant je connais des ânes de mauvaises compagnies 

celui sur ma photo est bien a moi pourtant
……
*On déménage des animaux domestiques vers ici !*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> *Un âne est-il un animal de compagnie ?
> 
> Vous avez, messieurs @Jura39 et @Toum'aï 24 heures pour m'en convaincre !*


*Liste d'animaux de compagnie*
*Moins de 24 heures *
……
*On déménage des animaux domestiques vers ici !*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Liste d'animaux de compagnie*
> *Moins de 24 heures *


Le "diamant" est de bonne compagnie, toutes les filles vont être d'accord 
……
*On déménage des animaux domestiques vers ici !*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le "diamant" est de bonne compagnie, toutes les filles vont être d'accord


Je vie près de Saint Claude dans le Jura alors le Diamant je connais 
Pour le Diamant a Saint Claude ( voir sur internet )
fin du hS

……
*On déménage des animaux domestiques vers ici !*


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hi han, toi-même
> ​


Ils n'ont pas leur culotte  :déçu:
*On déménage des animaux domestiques vers ici !*


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Liste d'animaux de compagnie*
> *Moins de 24 heures *


Mea culpa Juju ! (ça m'apprendra à ouvrir la bouche sans réfléchir, hi hi)

Bon ! Je n'ai pas dis mon dernier mot. Je vais bien finir par en alpaguer un ! 

*Dis @Toum'aï ces deux animaux domestiques, y sont à toi ?*
……
*On déménage des animaux domestiques vers ici !*


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas leur culotte :déçu:


Il faudrait qu'ils soient rétais pour ça, non, ils sont un peu plus au sud...


aCLR a dit:


> Dis @Toum'aï ces deux animaux domestiques, y sont à toi ?


Non, ces deux moumounes sont à quelqu'un que je connais.
J'avoue, le titre du fil commence par Vos... 
J'ai honte, mais au risque d'exagérer en voilà un autre qui aide à l'éducation d'une petite fille atteinte d'une maladie orpheline




​*On déménage des animaux domestiques vers ici !*


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans cette image se trouvent des orchidées
> 
> 
> 
> ​




C'est quoi ce filtre moisi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

C'est pas un filtre, c'est un script d'au moins 20 étapes, et j'en ai chié pour le créer...
Si tu veux, tu peux faire du coloriage avec celle-là...  



​
J'ai le fichier haute déf à ta disposition...


----------



## PJG (29 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si tu veux, tu peux faire du coloriage avec celle-là...


Fastoche !!! 

En revanche, il faudra avancer l'horloge d'une heure.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

???, tu l'as trouvée où celle-là, je ne trouve pas de trace de l'avoir déjà postée...


----------



## PJG (29 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ???, tu l'as trouvée où celle-là, je ne trouve pas de trace de l'avoir déjà postée...


Elle ne vient pas du forum.
Sur le photo, c'est mon vélo.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Sur le photo, c'est mon vélo.


Donc tu me dis où c'est et la date de prise de vue...
Voleur !


----------



## PJG (29 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Donc tu me dis où c'est et la date de prise de vue...


L'église de Saint-Denis d'Oléron.
le 21 octobre, 2014 à 13 h 58 min
Température 17 °, ciel bleu.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

Je suis certain de ne l'avoir jamais postée et que c'est ma photo, raconte un peu


----------



## PJG (29 Mars 2020)

C'est bien ta photo, c'est fou ça... 
C'est ici.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2020)

C'est pas fou, 'Le long de la côte' c'est son canard.
Mais y'a comme un trou dans le continuum spatio-temporel entre mai et octobre.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

Je comprends mieux, c'est moi qui écrivais ce blog il y a quelques années.
En plus comme il n'était pas possible de prendre cette photo telle quelle à cause du manque de recul,
j'ai fait 9 PdV que j'ai assemblées puis redressé les perspectives


Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas fou, Le long de la côte c'est son canard.


Nan, le canard c'est Le Littoral (Le long de la côte, quoi !).


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si un jour tu passes vers Marwest, comme j'ai déjà proposé à Flotow... Après cette saleté de confinement...
> 
> La seule photo de nav de notre Fantasia​



Met toi bien à l'abris, histoire que ce soit possible !!


----------



## PJG (29 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je comprends mieux, c'est moi qui écrivais ce blog il y a quelques années.


*Toum'aï * bien qui finit bien.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

ouais, mais avant y a un carénage à faire...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il faudrait qu'ils soient rétais pour ça, non, ils sont un peu plus au sud...
> 
> Non, ces deux moumounes sont à quelqu'un que je connais.
> J'avoue, le titre du fil commence par Vos...
> ...



@*Toum'aï*
C'est une superbe photo 
Elle est heureuse cette petite fille
Félicitation pour cette belle photo* *


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2020)

Avec toute cette neige à disposition, PJ file un mauvais coton ! 



Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi ce filtre moisi ?


Elle est bonne celle-là ! Je vais t'en montrer du moisi ! 
C'était bien la peine qu'on te caresse dans le sens du poil, si en retour on se coltine un grippe-sou du compliment ! Ingrat ! La prochaine fois, prépare-toi à éviter un pavé de sel "volant". Et je te préviens, j'ai fais 1 an de baseball au poste de lanceur.


Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est pas un filtre, c'est un script d'au moins 20 étapes


Et pan dans la barbiche du Romuald !

Il est très bien ce script toum'aï. Plus on approche du pixel, plus la photo révèle le virage illustration. Et plus le script gagne en intensité picturale. en jouant avec le nombre de pixels/pouce sur l'image de départ, le traitement numérique peut servir de support visuel pour de la peinture aux tubes !

Ce qui me fait penser à la série de six peintures de François Boisrond au centre Pompidou. Si je vous l'ai déjà racontée, tant pis, je m'y recolle. Sur la page liée, il faut ouvrir l'onglet "auteur" pour avoir un visuel de ce qui suit. Boisrond a installé son atelier nomade dans Beaubourg. Aidé de son appareil photo numérique, il a capturé l'installation d'œuvres dans plusieurs salles. Et comme sur son atelier nomade il y avait un mac, les images transférées dans l'ordi, l'écran lui servit de support visuel pour produire sa série de peintures commandée pour l'occasion. Après l'accrochage des toiles sur les murs, son atelier mobile est resté sur place pour servir d'œuvre-clef, ou fil conducteur, au public découvrant ses toiles. Fin de la minute culture.


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> aCLR a dit:
> 
> 
> > Dis @Toum'aï ces deux animaux domestiques, y sont à toi ?
> ...


Ah ah ! Je savais bien que j'n'allais pas finir bredouille !

Donc, pour ne pas donner de mauvaises idées aux promeneurs qui auraient là l'occasion de partager tout les animaux domestiques croisés lors de leurs sorties (dérogatoires) – et la liste est longue – j'ai déplacé les messages répondant à la photo de l'animal domestique de Juju ICI ! 

(et je suis intervenu sur vos messages pour redonner sens à la manœuvre de Farceur Toum')


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pan dans la barbiche du Romuald !


Cher modérateur, auriez-vous aussi peu de neurone qu'un stormtrooper basique ? Un bélier n'est pas un bouc, et n'a donc pas de barbiche  .
Bien à vous


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Cher modérateur, auriez-vous aussi peu de neurone qu'un stormtrooper basique ? Un bélier n'est pas un bouc, et n'a donc pas de barbiche  .
> Bien à vous



Bah dans les cornes alors !


----------



## PJG (30 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Avec toute cette neige à disposition, PJ file un mauvais coton !


Il va falloir attendre que la neige fonde pour poster mes prochaines photos.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> y a quekchose qui me manque...​


​Un quetchose qui pendouille ?!?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Un quetchose qui pendouille ?!?


Rhhooooo !!!


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Rhhooooo !!!


Rhôoo toi-même ! 
J'ai déjà loupé le dernier « _quetchose_ qui pendouillait », je n'tenais pas à louper cuilà !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2020)

En juin, juillet 2018, j'ai posté une petite BD de 6 planches en work in progress dans un fil Arts graphiques.
Je pense qu'elle est passée à côté de beaucoup de regards, planquée qu'elle était dans un fil confidentiel et technique.
En ces temps de confinement, je la re-propose à raison d'une par jour.
Ceux qui l'ont déjà lue, ne mangez pas le morceau SVP. 

Planche 1



​


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Nan, pas taper ! Ce n'est pas un animal de compagnie. Il se balade autour des maisons depuis quelques jours, pour l'instant tranquille rapport au confinement. Bon, la photo n'est pas très nette, elle a été prise à la va vite à travers la vitre juste devant la maison, l'animal est malgré tout vite effarouché.



bonimi serait-il @pouppinou ??!
c'est suspect cette histoire de faisant !


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2020)

J'espère que tu as repeint les balises


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2020)

moi je m'en souviens... doublon !!


----------



## PJG (1 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> moi je m'en souviens... doublon !!


Moi pas, j'attends la suite.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> J'espère que tu as repeint les balises


Regarde bien...


----------



## boninmi (1 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> bonimi serait-il @pouppinou ??!
> c'est suspect cette histoire de faisant !


faisant quoi ? non, faisan sans t à la fin. Qui s'envolera avant qu'un ridicule chiot ait pu l'attraper.


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> faisant quoi ? non, faisan sans t à la fin


gloups gloups


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> gloups gloups


Non, ça c'est le dindon...


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2020)

J'ai commencé hier avec la planche 1

voici la planche 2, un peu plus petite pour pas utiliser le défilement



​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2020)

Planche 3



​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

@*nellywow84*
Attention aux consignes pour poster une photo 


*Note du modo : pour redonner la priorité à vos plus beaux instants, je déplace cet échange "coup de pouce" ici *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Avril 2020)

G pris une image de mon bureau, c pas qu'il faut faire ?

*Note du modo : pour redonner la priorité à vos plus beaux instants, je déplace cet échange "coup de pouce" ici *


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> G pris une image de mon bureau, c pas qu'il faut faire ?


Non , il y a des consignes a respecter 

*Note du modo : pour redonner la priorité à vos plus beaux instants, je déplace cet échange "coup de pouce" ici *


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , il y a des consignes a respecter


Sauf qu'elles ne sont pas en tête de la v2. Toi qui es modo tu pourrais peut-être les rajouter ?


*Note du modo : pour redonner la priorité à vos plus beaux instants, je déplace cet échange "coup de pouce" ici *


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf qu'elles ne sont pas en tête de la v2. Toi qui es modo tu pourrais peut-être les rajouter ?






​Si , il suffit de cliquer sur ici !
C'est pas suffisant ? 
Avoir avec *aCLR * 


*Note du modo : pour redonner la priorité à vos plus beaux instants, je déplace cet échange "coup de pouce" ici *


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> G suivi DSL je n'arrive po à prendre de photo, toute seule, avec mon iPhone.
> Sauf quand je suis assise dans mon canapé à l’apéro j'aurai celle-ci : si c pas bon je t'autorise à la sup. Pas de photo prise QUE par moi ?


La photo est trop grande ,comme celle que tu as supprimer . Comme j'ai indiqué plus haut il faut respecter la consigne 
a savoir :

Les images ne doivent pas excéder un format de 800 × 800 pixels et un poids de 300 Ko. Si vous ne disposez pas d'outils pour effectuer ces opérations, un membre des forums, DocEvil, a développé un script, le PortfolioHelper, pour faciliter la préparation de vos images. C'est ce script qui a été utilisé pour adapter le fichier reproduit dans l'illustration ci-dessous.


*Note du modo : pour redonner la priorité à vos plus beaux instants, je déplace cet échange "coup de pouce" ici *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Avril 2020)

DSL. Je n'arrive po à prendre de photo, toute seule, avec mon iPhone.
Pas de photo prise, uniquement, par moi.

*Note du modo : pour redonner la priorité à vos plus beaux instants, je déplace cet échange "coup de pouce" ici *


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> DSL. Je n'arrive po à prendre de photo, toute seule, avec mon iPhone.
> Pas de photo prise, uniquement, par moi.


Regarde mon MP 

*Note du modo : pour redonner la priorité à vos plus beaux instants, je déplace cet échange "coup de pouce" ici *


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2020)

Planche 4



​


----------



## Findor (4 Avril 2020)

Je crois qu'il a découvert que je l'avais en photo de profil ...


----------



## boninmi (4 Avril 2020)

La suite, la suite ! dans ce fil tu peux poster comme tu veux


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> La suite, la suite ! dans ce fil tu peux poster comme tu veux


Oui mais une par jour fait durer le plaisir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Ah j'ai retrouvé le topic où je l'avais déjà vu. Ca date


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ca date


Oui. Et comme on a oublié, on a le plaisir de retrouver les planches de Toum'


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Tout à fait


----------



## PJG (4 Avril 2020)

Moi, je suis en train de me bousiller les yeux à essayer de lire...


----------



## PJG (5 Avril 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Moi, je suis en train de me bousiller les yeux à essayer de lire...


Je parlais de la BD de *Toum'aï*.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2020)

Planche 5 (avec quelques pixels de plus)



​


----------



## Banditis29 (5 Avril 2020)

Petite pause et on y retourne


----------



## PJG (5 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il va falloir trouver une solution


La voilà la solution.


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2020)

@Banditis29 Merci de suivre les consignes du portfolio (consultable depuis les sujets épinglés dans le forum portfolio) si tu veux éviter que tes messages imagés n'atterrissent ici pour cause de nos-respect des coutumes du portfolio.

@les autres C'est dimanche, on s'ennuie comme des gros manches, d'accord. Mais on évite de flooder sur le portfolio, merci !


----------



## PJG (5 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> @Banditis29
> @les autres C'est dimanche, on s'ennuie comme des gros manches, d'accord. Mais on évite de flooder sur le portfolio, merci !


Bonjour, 
je suis "*autres*", j'ai demandé à Jura39 d'effacer mes messages, mais il a du oublier celui avec la photo. 
Maintenant avec celui-là, ça fait deux à effacer. 
Désolé.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Maintenant avec celui-là, ça fait deux à effacer.


_« Mais ouiiiiiiii mais c'est bien sûr ! Demandez-donc Votre Précieuse Majesté, nous sommes à votre entière disposition… »_

Mais avant, deux questions me taraudent l'esprit…

_PJ me prend-il pour un con ?
PJ ne se prend-il pas pour un con ?_

… Et avant que sa précieuse majesté réponde à cette question, le modérateur va lui répéter, ou lui copier/coller, son précédent message. Ça fera un peu doublon mais bon… C'est tellement bon les doublons !!!

« @les autres C'est dimanche, on s'ennuie comme des gros manches, d'accord. Mais on évite de flooder sur le portfolio, merci ! »

Votre modérateur reconnait, votre précieuse majesté, que sa formule était assez synthétique ! Il vous prie de bien vouloir l'en excuser votre précieuse majesté. Mais, s'il est bien une chose sur laquelle votre modérateur ne reviendra pas, c'est ceci : elle avait le mérite d'être claire ! Comprenant maintenant que votre précieuse majesté n'a pas su lire entre les lignes, votre modérateur va donc vous l'étoffer afin que son message vous rentre bien dans la caboche, votre précieuse majesté. Ne vous inquiétez pas, cela ne vous causera aucun dommages corporels, quoi que…

Donc !

Les modérateurs ont autre chose à foutre que nettoyer vos déjections… Non, attendez votre précieuse majesté, votre modérateur va reformuler.

Les modérateurs ont autre chose à foutre que nettoyer les stercoraires sortant de vos clavardages. Là, votre précieuse majesté, vous remarquerez comment votre modérateur met les formes. À tel point que lui-même n'y comprend plus rien. Aussi, votre précieuse majesté, laissez-le vous reformuler la chose autrement.

Les modérateurs ont maintes choses à faire dans leurs vies que passer derrière une bande d'incontinents du verbe et de l'image, votre précieuse majesté. Si par ces temps de pénurie de papier toilette, votre précieuse majesté, vous ne pouvez vous contenir et préférez flooder dans les galeries du portfolio. Votre modérateur dispose d'un éventail de protections individuelles à usage temporaire ou permanente. C'est à vous de voir, votre précieuse majesté. Comment souhaitez-vous que votre modérateur s'occupe de votre intimité ?



NB: bien que votre modérateur ait usé de son flacon d'encre noire, votre précieuse majesté, c'est bien de sa plume verte que cette missive vous parvient.


----------



## PJG (6 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _PJ me prend-il pour un con ?_


Non, pas du tout et ton message contrairement à Sly54 ne me fait pas rire du tout.
Bonne semaine à tous.
*Edit:* Au revoir.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Non, pas du tout et ton message contrairement à Sly54 ne me fait pas rire du tout.
> Bonne semaine à tous.


Bonne semaine sainte à toi aussi !


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2020)

> nettoyer les stercoraires


Vot' sérénitude, stercoraire en tant que substantif désigne un palmipède marin ou un insecte. Je doute qu'ils aient besoin d'être  nettoyés, et que fut-ce le cas, point ne serait-ce le rôle d'un homme en vert, voire d'un gras noir™.


----------



## boninmi (6 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _« Mais ouiiiiiiii mais c'est bien sûr ! Demandez-donc Votre Précieuse Majesté, nous sommes à votre entière disposition… »_
> 
> Mais avant, deux questions me taraudent l'esprit…
> 
> ...


Oh, @aCLR , ralentis ...


----------



## PJG (6 Avril 2020)

@*Romuald, tu peux me retrouver le message ou j'ai écris cette phrase ?
Ça devient n'importe quoi ici. 




*


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2020)

PJG a dit:


> @*Romuald, tu peux me retrouver le message ou j'ai écris cette phrase ?
> Ça devient n'importe quoi ici.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 164747
> *


Il fallait cliquer sur PJG pour voir le message cité  Mais c'est trop tard maintenant !


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Oh, @aCLR , ralentis ...


Bin nan au contraire, je reviens pour la seconde couche.


Romuald a dit:


> Vot' sérénitude, stercoraire en tant que substantif désigne un palmipède marin ou un insecte.


Mais pourquoi crois-tu que j'ai reformulé ?!  



PJG a dit:


> Ça devient n'importe quoi ici.



Ça ne t'a pas fait rire ma p'tite histoire ?!
Pauvre petit canard !?

C'est marrant que tu parles de ça parce que vois-tu, mon petit canard, ta dernière esclandre ne m'a pas fait rire du tout ! Mais alors pas du tout du tout !

Provoquer un quiproquo autour d'une image d'église ou chapelle, je ne sais plus bien, et révéler aussitôt la combine. Ok, ça passe. C'est marrant et tout le monde se marre du coup de bol ! RAS ! Mais soutenir avec autant d'aplomb à Toum'aï que l'image piochée sur le web était de ta facture alors qu'elle était de lui. L'humour bon enfant n'est plus de la partie, mon petit canard. Le gag est passé du côté obscur de la rigolade. La blague n'est plus au service de tous, non, elle satisfait uniquement ton petit plaisir sadique de tromper le monde. Arrivé trop tard ce jour-là, je ne me suis fendu que d'une remarque signalant que j'avais vu l'entourloupe de l'après-midi, sans plus.

Mais ce dimanche, mon petit canard, t'es revenu nous faire des cakes qui t'amusaient sûrement. Ça devait y aller les postillons sur l'écran, mon petit canard ! Hein ?! Après quoi t'es revenu à toi et tu t'es dis : mince ça craint ! Vite demandons au larbin de torcher tout ça, et patati et patata, tu connais la suite. Je t'épargne d'un copié/collé mais le cœur y est; mon petit canard.

Alors ouais, ce message ne t'a fait pas rire. C'est bien dommage. Rire de soi est une bonne chose pour le karma. Enfin… Maintenant tu sais que tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas ! Un partout, la balle au centre mais je garde l'engagement ! Nan mais !


----------



## PJG (6 Avril 2020)

*aCLR, puisque tu peux tout faire ici, tu peux m'effacer du forum.
D'avance merci. *


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2020)

Bon, moi qui ne passe pas mes soirées devant mon ordi m'aperçoit qu'il se passe de drôles de choses après 19 h.
Le gardon frétille désormais la queue hors de l'eau, grand bien lui fasse comme dirait Ali Ribeihi.
Alors pour tous un peu d'amour

Planche 6 et dernière planche de Fortune de mer



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Avril 2020)

Message un peu HS (à effacer si du ménage est à faire dans ce sujet, je m'en occuperais si besoin)

Beaucoup de monde commence à être à bout avec le confinement..

aCLR a fait son propre sujet pour se défouler et il a bien fait plutôt que de souvent se lâcher méchamment.

Mais ici, on cherche un peu les modos par moment. Non respect des consignes du sujet, une fois que le modo faire remarquer qqc et s'attend donc à ce que tu corriges toi-même : "C'est pas ma faute, c'est le modo qui n'a pas effacé mon message"

Tout le monde peu effacer ses messages ou les éditer pour dire qu'il a fait une erreur. Pourquoi vouloir absolument que ce soit un modo qui le fasse une fois que l'erreur est reconnue ?

ps: je vous conseille de faire une pause café pour décompresser.


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2020)

PJG a dit:


> @*Romuald, tu peux me retrouver le message ou j'ai écris cette phrase ?
> Ça devient n'importe quoi ici. *



@PJG : c'est le script de citation qui a déconné, je m'en suis rendu compte après avoir posté, et si tu regardes maintenant tu vois que j'ai édité pour ne garder que la citation sans l'auteur. C'est tiré de la prose d'aCLR.


----------



## PJG (6 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tout le monde peu effacer ses messages ou les éditer pour dire qu'il a fait une erreur. Pourquoi vouloir absolument que ce soit un modo qui le fasse une fois que l'erreur est reconnue ?
> ps: je vous conseille de faire une pause café pour décompresser.


Tu es un petit marrant toi, quand le temps est écoulé pour éditer, tu fais comment ? 
Tu lances un S-O-S et tu t’excuses. 
PS: Pour le café, c’est fait merci.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2020)

j'mé gourré


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2020)

PJG a dit:


> *aCLR, puisque tu peux tout faire ici, tu peux m'effacer du forum.
> D'avance merci. *


J'ai contacté l'administrateur pour traiter ta demande. Je peux faire beaucoup de truc avec mes doigts mais t'effacer pas encore… Bon vent à toi !


----------



## PJG (6 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> j'mé gourré


Pas grave, toi tu as le droit. 
Sachez que je n'ai rien contre les membres du forum. 
Ce que je n'accepte pas, c'est l'agressivité de certaines personnes.
Je suis toujours resté correct dans mes écrits. 
On m'avait prévenu qu'il y avait une personne à ne pas chatouiller sur ce forum. 
Merci d'avoir contacté un administrateur.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Je suis toujours resté correct dans mes écrits.


Ouais mais tu m'as embrouillé avec la photo de l'église


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2020)

On serait dans 'comment se passe votre confinement ?', la réponse serait "mal !"
Qui sera le suivant ?


----------



## PJG (6 Avril 2020)

Excuse moi *Toum'aï,* j'aurai du faire cette blague le 1 er avril, elle serait mieux passée.


----------



## PJG (6 Avril 2020)

@*flotow : *Rien a voir avec le confinement, j'ai un grand jardin, je respire le grand air.
Tant que je suis encore vivant sur ce forum, je peux m'exprimer et vous répondre.


----------



## boninmi (6 Avril 2020)

On pourra te retrouver sur quel autre ?


----------



## PJG (6 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> On pourra te retrouver sur quel autre ?


Je ne sais pas encore, il faut certainement que je passe un test pour être accepté. 
J'espère que je ne serais pas radié à vie sur les forums, il y a des personnes qui ont le bras long ici. 
Le principal c'est que j'ai quand même évité le coup de fusil du mec en tenue de camouflage.
Je l'avais bien repéré sur le forum.
On m'avait donné toutes des instructions pour le démasquer.
Le confinement n'est pas bon pour tout le monde, c'est sûr.
Je retourne me défouler sur mes ciseaux à bois.


----------



## Dan74 (6 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _« Mais ouiiiiiiii mais c'est bien sûr ! Demandez-donc Votre Précieuse Majesté, nous sommes à votre entière disposition… »_
> 
> Mais avant, deux questions me taraudent l'esprit…
> 
> ...



Je trouve ce message complètement en décalage du forum que je connais depuis longtemps.
Cela ne me fait pas rire du tout pour rejoindre PJG, Mr le  modérateur, je ne vous souhaite pas de rester longtemps sur ce forum


----------



## Dan74 (6 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai contacté l'administrateur pour traiter ta demande. Je peux faire beaucoup de truc avec mes doigts mais t'effacer pas encore… Bon vent à toi !


bon vent a toi aussi, et bon naufrage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2020)

Erreur de fil.


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> ​



@Jura39 copieur !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

@*nellywow84*
Attention a la dimension :1000 × 750 , il faut corriger cela


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ​



La planéité relative de la terre faisant, plus l"étendue d'eau approche de l'horizon, plus elle doit se représenter en lignes droites. La perspective fuyante écrase les vagues et ondulations. Les lignes irrégulières n’apparaissent qu'aux abords du rivage. Et toutes ces lignes doivent s'ordonner depuis le point de fuite.

Ceci dit, l'œil du créateur est libre d'interpréter ces réalités techniques du dessin en perspective. Fausser une perspective ouvre une nouvelle approche de l'espace représenté. Les cubistes, Braque en tête, adoraient fausser les perspectives pour éloigner le premier plan ou rapprocher le dernier et finalement inscrire le motif sur le plan intermédiaire.

Attention, Toum', je ne dis pas que ton dessin tend vers le cubisme, non. Il est assurément figuratif avec un zeste d'art naïf. Un courant artistique qui comme celui des cubistes se jouait également* de la perspective.

*mais pas que


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Erreur de fil.


Ayant accès à l'historique du contenu de ce message, ça n'est plus une erreur… C'est de l'emmêlage de pinceaux ! Mouhahaha ("la mouche qui pète" de Les nuls dans un container vidéo sur le PVPBP, je ne suis pas prêt de m'en remettre de celle-là, ha ha ha)


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Commentaire sur mon dessin à la craie


D'après cette photo



​


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

D'après une photo ?!

Nanméo Toum' !?  

Tu as la mer en face de tes fenêtres ! Qu'est-ce que tu vas te compliquer la vie à photographier la grève devant chez toi, ou ailleurs c'est pareil, et l'afficher sur ton écran afin de la reproduire sur papier ? Hein ?! 

Poses-donc un de tes clones dans l'herbe devant un carnet à croquis et des pastels la prochaine fois, nom de Docquéville ! Pour se faire la main, rien ne remplace le dessin d'après nature. Le travail d'après photo limite trop le champ de vision général d'une scène. C'est juste bon pour un citadin confiné dans son appartement, cette façon de faire.

Même limitée à une heure et dans un rayon d'un kilomètre autour de ton domicile, ta sortie ne sera pas perdue. Au grand air, si ce que tu dessines ne te satisfais pas… Zou, tu changes de page et tu te laisses happer par ce qui t'entoures. Ou mieux tu te donnes un temps max pour croquer une scène. Le meilleur moyen de progresser, c'est le dessin d'après Nature !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Avril 2020)

Photo prise d'un avion ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Photo prise d'un avion ?


Yes


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Yes


Ha bon ! C'était pas en chute libre ?


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2020)

Ça penche !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Photo prise d'un avion ?


Et là jura te répond : "non, depuis mon balcon"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Ça penche !



C’est à la mode en ce moment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Avril 2020)

bsr que voulez-vous faire voir avec "ça penche". Est-ce une réflexion, dont je ne connais pas le fin mot, c pas la 1ère fois?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> bsr que voulez-vous faire voir avec "ça penche". Est-ce une réflexion, dont je ne connais pas le fin mot, c pas la 1ère fois?


Vois-tu, le monde de la photo se divise en deux catégories : les photos où l'horizon est droit et celles ou l'horizon penche.
Toi tu penches...



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> bsr que voulez-vous faire voir avec "ça penche". Est-ce une réflexion, dont je ne connais pas le fin mot, c pas la 1ère fois?



Sur les photos en question, on voit bien que l’horizon penche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Avril 2020)

Bizarre ! l'horizon ne penche po ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Avril 2020)

C'est ici que ça penche un peu 




__





						PVPBP Les cimaises
					

Southwold, England.




					forums.macg.co


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

[message_de_l'immodérable_entre_guillemets_concernant_les_posts—#457_to_#467]

_Hou hou les gens ? Z'êtes sur le PVPBP là ! Combien de fois vais-je vous répéter de taire vos remarques ici ! Vous n'avez pas assez de sujets connexes pour le faire ou quoi ? _

[/message_de_l'immodérable_entre_guillemets_concernant_les _messages_#457_to_#467]


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> QUI ?


Kate©


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2020)

Bon, puisque c'est dimanche et que je n'ai rien de graphique à poster, je vais vous raconter une histoire...
On va dire que ça se situe dans les années 70...

Un couple de fermiers arrive à un âge avancé et vient de revendre la plupart de ses terres afin de bénéficier d'une retraite bien méritée.
Alphonse arrive tout fier vers sa Germaine. Il a quelque chose d'important à lui dire :
_Germaine, maintenant que nous sommes un peu plus tranquille, que j'ai bien vendu les terres avec les vaches qui vont dessus, que la bourse est bien remplie, que les enfants sont élevés, et qu'il nous en ont fait de jolis, bref, Germaine, je m'en vais te faire un cadeau. Mais ce cadeau, Germaine, c'est toi qui va le choisir, tu me dis ce que tu veux et tu l'auras..._

Germaine toute gênée, mais heureuse, prend à peine le temps de réfléchir :
_Alphonse, je sais ce que j'aimerais comme cadeau pour notre retraite..._
Il l'interrompt : _Germaine, c'est ton cadeau, pas le notre..._

Elle reprend : _Mais Alphonse, c'est une chose à laquelle je pense depuis plusieurs années. Le travail nous prenait tout notre temps, les vaches, les moissons, le syndicat, les réunions, tout ça..._
Il s'impatiente : _bon Germaine, tu me dis enfin ce que tu veux comme cadeau..._
Germaine : _bin, c'est quelque chose qu'il y a chez les enfants mais pas ici..._
Alphonse : _mais on a le téléphone, on a un réfrigérateur, on a même une télé... Qu'est-ce qu'il y a chez les enfants qu'il n'y a pas ici ?_

Germaine : _ce que je voudrais, c’est des vrais “vouatères“, comme chez les enfants. Et on rase la cabane au fond du jardin qui nous sert de tinette._
Alphonse très surpris envisage déjà le chantier, il va falloir trouver la place dans la maison, apporter l’eau par un tuyau, creuser pour faire l’évacuation, aller à la ville acheter tout le matériel…
Alphonse : _hé bien germaine, ça va pas être facile mais c’est ton cadeau, et puisque tu l’as choisi, tu l’auras !_
Le lendemain, Alphonse prend la 4L camionnette et part au chef lieu de canton là où se trouve le quincailler le mieux achalandé de la région.

Le soir, il revient chargé de parpaing, de sacs de plâtre, de tuyaux de cuivre diamètre 10 mm, de tuyaux d’évacuation diamètre 10 cm, d’un petit robinet en laiton et surtout un superbe “vouatère“ en faïence blanche et même des rouleaux de papier toilette.
Les travaux durent un certain temps, il a fallu prendre la place dans la grande salle de bains pour construire le “lieu“, brancher l’eau, raccorder l’évacuation, et installer le “vouatère“.
À un moment, il faut bien le dire, tout est prêt…

Alphonse : _Germaine, les travaux sont terminés, vient essayer ton cadeau !_
Germaine arrive ravie : _mais Alphonse, j’ai pas envie, c’est pas mon heure…_
Alphonse : _Dis donc Germaine, ça fait plusieurs jours que je construis ton cadeau, alors maintenant qu’il t’attend, tu vas l’essayer !_

Là, Germaine ne peux qu’obéir à l’injonction de son époux. Elle rentre dans la pièce, ferme la porte, relève robe et jupons et s’assoit.
Elle n’y reste pas deux secondes qu’elle ressort en hurlant :
_mais c’est pas possible, dit-elle, on ne peut pas rester assis deux secondes sur ton vouatère. Quand on y pose les fesses, y a toute la froidure de l’hiver qui m’est remontée par la colonne vertébrale que s’en n’est pas tenable…_

Alphonse piqué au vif a du mal à comprendre :
_comment ça qu’on n’y tient pas assis deux secondes (ma femme ne serait-elle qu’une frêle créature pense-t-il), pousse-toi, j’m’en vais l’essayer ce vouatère !_
Il rentre, ferme la porte, dégrafe sa salopette et s’assoit…
Il n’y reste pas deux secondes qu’il ressort :
_Germaine tu as raison, ça vous glace le fondement comme au plus profond de l’hiver…
Ah, il va m’entendre le quincailler qui m’a vendu un vouatère sibérien…_

Alphonse reprend sa voiture et part à la ville bien décidé à obtenir réparation.
Après explications, le quincailler réfléchit quelques instant et demande :
_Dites moi Alphonse, avez vous bien installé la lunette sur la cuvette ?
La lunette ?_, réagit immédiatement Alphonse, _mais j’ai pas besoin de lunette pour aller au vouatère, j’y vois bien suffisamment comme ça !

Non, non_, répond le quincailler, _la lunette, c’est ce morceau de bois ovale que l’on pose sur la faïence justement pour ne pas se refroidir le derrière…_
Alphonse comprend enfin : _ah, la lunette, mais je croyais que c’était une prime pour mes achats…

Alors j’ai encadré le portrait de mon père avec !!!_


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 166363


Horseshoe Bend. Très belles couleurs et lumière, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un petit peu plus en haut et en bas.


----------



## boninmi (13 Avril 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> _L__e mie Scarpe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ScapO a dit:


> Salve ,
> alte e belle le scarpe tue.


Traduction en français:
Dans mes escarpins, je prends mon pied.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2020)

Demain, ici, un poème...
Bon, mets une alerte iCal


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2020)

*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à Toum'aï *qui devrait arrêter de sniffer ses orchidées, ça lui monte à la tête


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> *Romuald fout une paire de baffes à Toum'aï *qui devrait arrêter de sniffer ses orchidées, ça lui monte à la tête


Si,si tu verras, une bête de concours...
Bien cette réminiscence au mini pouêt pouêt...
Pi les baffes ça amène du sang aux joues


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

Ca fume  !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Avril 2020)

On pourrait imaginer qu'une personne a installé son barbecue sur le pic au milieu et que sa fumée est blanche


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pi les baffes ça amène du sang aux joues


Ça amène le sang aux joues !
Hein, du sang aux joues insinue qu'elle n'est pas de toi, cette hémoglobine !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2020)

Mon iCal m'a appelé et m'a dit : “poste ton unique poème de compétition“.
Ce poème, je l'ai écrit pour répondre à un concours littéraire dans mon coin vers chez moi, dont les résultats auraient dû être donnés le 7 avril dernier.
Pour l'instant, seul TheBig a pu le lire grâce au traducteur de Mmmppfffmmpff, (le vocable masqué, pas le concombre, hein !).
La contrainte était un thème : “Les oiseaux“, je vous le livre.
PS : ce sont des quatrains avec rimes embrassées mais à la formalité modifiée (ça veut dire que je n'ai pas complètement respecté la règle littéraire).
Re PS : Romald, pas trop forte les baffes, merci.

_MôÔÔRiiiice_
_
Que se passe-t-il dans les villages
Où des sons troublent la quiétude
Où des bruits dérangent l’habitude
D’un villégiaturant nouveau voisinage

Il arrive qu’à un coq donnant de la voix
On mit les menottes pour le rendre coi
On voulu lui faire judiciaire offense
Afin que matin on puisse dormir en silence

Quand le rossignol annonce le printemps
Et que le merle est le roi des mélodies
Leur chant là on en fait l’apologie
Qu’ils soient dans les bois dans les champs

Ce coq chantant qui s’appelle Maurice
Ne voulant point être mis hors-service
Trouva loin de chez lui soutenance_
_Il est désormais célèbre en France_

Toum’aï


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> mais à la formalité modifiée (ça veut dire que je n'ai pas complètement respecté la règle littéraire).


Dit plus clairement, ranafout' du nombre de pieds 


Toum'aï a dit:


> Re PS : Romald, pas trop forte les baffes, merci.


Une faute à mon nom, une deuxième dans la phrase, tu l'auras cherché  


*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à Toumaï*, qui l'a cherché


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Dit plus clairement, ranafout' du nombre de pieds


Oh, oh, les quatrains à rimes embrassées n'ont pas à s'inquiéter du nombre de pieds, uniquement la façon dont sont réparties les rimes.
Référence :
*L’albatros*
de Charles Baudelaire


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2020)

V'la qu'il se compare à Baudelaire, maint'nant.
Bon, lui carburait à l'opium ou au haschisch, le Toum' à l'infusion d'orchidées. D'où sans doute la différence que l'on peut distinguer à la lecture de leurs écrits 
L'un parle d'un albatros 'ses ailes de géant, etc', l'autre d'un coq piailleur.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> l'autre d'un coq piailleur


Oui mais pas célèbre qu'en France, il a eu droit à un article dans le New York Times, en Angleterre, en Australie. 
Il a eu son 1/4 d'heure Warholien sur toutes les chaînes de télé française. 
Les albatros maintenant on leur met des ballises pour faire la police des mers du sud.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2020)

Ça faisait un an que nous avions reçu nos premiers ordinateur Apple II avec écrans monochrome et XPress 1.1.
Fallait donc toujours mettre la main au charbon...
Photo prise au pola.




​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2020)

Rions un peu...
(j'ai pas trouvé Scott Fitzgerald)


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

'Œdipe is your love'


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2020)

Et Lacan Coyote


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

Fitzgerald, détournement (un peu faiblard) de 'Tendre est la nuit'.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2020)

Ah, merci


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça faisait un an que nous avions reçu nos premiers ordinateur Apple II avec écrans monochrome et XPress 1.1.
> Fallait donc toujours mettre la main au charbon...
> Photo prise au pola.
> 
> ...


Que de marqueurs pantone ! :bave:


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2020)

Voilà que le ciel se met à faire de l'art...


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2020)

suis-je au bon endroit ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> suis-je au bon endroit ?


En attendant de se voir sur le portfolio, le jour où j'aurai les moyens de me satelliser pour faire ce genre de photo...


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> la 28 passé effectivement devant la cathédrale Sé.



J'ai ça de la ligne 28e


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Appartement tout confort




_Le tronc d'arbre est un animal vorace ! Et malin ! Il possède deux couches de nanogènes lui permettant de mimer nombre d'habitats ovipares. Et quand un ovipare égaré, exténué ou désireux de passer une soirée au calme tombe dans son piège, c'est le drame !_


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Beau geste !


Ou comment évoquer _les Ténardiers_, surfant de-ci de-là, sans s'accaparer le phrasé d'un Victor Hugo !


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> bla bla bla





Toum'aï a dit:


> bla bla bla





Jura39 a dit:


> bla bla bla


Moi_ bla bla_ modo _bla bla_ dire hier vous _bla bla_ poster autoportrait _bla bla._

Vous_ bla bla_ dimanche _bla bla_ gueule dans paté _bla bla_ pas rasé _bla bla_ en pyjama _bla bla_ vous penser _bla bla_ voir ça demain.

Bingo _bla bla_ demain tomber aujourd'hui _bla bla_ modo dire _bla bla_ vous _bla bla_ MEF _bla bla_ punition* _bla bla_ si pas autoportrait aujourd'hui !

Bien beau _bla bla_ rire des potes _bla bla _mais eux _bla bla_ pas rendre la pareille _bla bla_ sans frimousse _bla bla_ vous !

*punition : admin insister auprès modo « pas taper users avec glyphes. Juste cliquer boutons ! » Modo dire « OK so easy ! »

So…


----------



## boninmi (27 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 169741​


Un Mousquetaire ? Il navigue toujours ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2020)

J'opte plutôt pour un Corsaire.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2020)

Oui, corsaire, le mousquetaire est plus grand et a une casquette moulée au dessus de la descente


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, corsaire, le mousquetaire est plus grand et a une casquette moulée au dessus de la descente


D'ailleurs, les corsaires étaient connus pour avoir une bonne "descente" ...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2020)

C'est sympa les ombres chinoises quand même…


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est sympa les ombres chinoises quand même…


A la prise de vue c'est la leçon 17, patience. Au post-processing c'est la 34.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> A la prise de vue c'est la leçon 17, patience. Au post-processing c'est la 34.


Hein ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Hein ?!


Leçon 1 : que ton sujet ai de l'intérêt tu feras attention
Leçon 2 : que ton horizon soit droit tu t'inquièteras
Leçon 3 : la netteté
Leçon 4 : l'exposition
...
Leçon 17 : que tes sujets en premier plan prennent la lumière
...
Leçon 34 : En post-processing (développement du Raw), tu pourras appliquer les réglages contre la sous-exposition
Leçon 35 : si ton image est enregistrée en jpeg et que tu ne peux pas modifier les problèmes d'exposition, cette image tu garderas pour toi et ta famille


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Leçon 1 : que ton sujet ai de l'intérêt tu feras attention
> Leçon 2 : que ton horizon soit droit tu t'inquièteras
> Leçon 3 : la netteté
> Leçon 4 : l'exposition
> ...


Hein ?!


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Hein ?!


Le petit aCLR attend jpmiss à l'accueil


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## boninmi (3 Mai 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> Clin d’œil Ramadanesque _et pas que_ ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aCLR a dit:


> Interlude zoologique
> 
> *@tous*
> La règle tacite veut que les chiens et chats aillent dans le sujet de zanimaux domestiques en posture décalée ou pas. Sont exemptés de cette règle, Nellywow84 et Jura39. Notre Nelly possède un passe-droit permanent pour poster ce qu'elle veut où et comme elle le souhaite. Et Juju, bah c'est Juju ! Donc les autres, inutile de pinailler, vous suivez la règle et pis c'est tout !
> ...


Peut-être faut-il distinguer animaux de compagnie et instantané où la présence d'un ou plusieurs animaux ne sont qu'un élément d'ambiance  ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Peut-être faut-il distinguer animaux de compagnie et instantané où la présence d'un ou plusieurs animaux ne sont qu'un élément d'ambiance  ?


Gné ?!?


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

Je ne cause pas de l'image citée… Je n'avais même pas vu qu'elle contenait des animaux…


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

Et vous trouvez ça drôle !?!


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et vous trouvez ça drôle !?!



Le fait que tu n'aies pas vu les animaux sur la photo d'Unepause citée par Boninmi ? 
Ben oui, quand même un petit peu.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2020)

Je viens de retrouver shub22 !!!



​
En vrai, cette vache est morte de peur.
Un jour, un journal du Havre publie un papier qui indique qu'un grand pan de falaise s'est effondré vers Cauville (un peu plus au nord). Dans le papier est indiqué qu'une vache est morte de peur (arrêt cardiaque) car l'effondrement à eu lieu très près de son paturage. Ayant une connaissance maître de conf en géologie à l'université du Havre, je lui en parle. Elle est allé voir et m'a rapporté la photo de la vache morte toujours en place...


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je viens de retrouver shub22 !!!


Tu vas te prendre un procès en diffamation !


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Peut-être faut-il distinguer animaux de compagnie et instantané où la présence d'un ou plusieurs animaux ne sont qu'un élément d'ambiance  ?


Jaloux du mur en pierre sèche !


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Jaloux du mur en pierre sèche !


Oh une page neuve !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2020)

ça date un peu ...  
Mais, c'est pour répondre à Nelly ...


​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

dsl je n'en avais pas une avec 7 (clin d'oeil à mes 6nains et Blanche Neige qui fait la gueule, ou la gOle rhoo mdr !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Mai 2020)

Toute première fois, toutou te première fois ! 3semaines que je venait de me lancer, HT iPhone, c un régal d'utilisation surtout aux USA. Wifi de partout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 174987


Jolie lumière ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

@*ecatomb*
C'est quoi comme race ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*ecatomb*
> C'est quoi comme race ?


J'ai pris cette photo avec un grand zoom ce qui donne l'impression d'être à côté. Il s'agit d'un chien dont je ne connais pas le propriétaire, normalement c'est un chihuahua.


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

@ecatomb dis-donc petit chenapan ! Si chacun y va de son postage d'animaux domestiques aperçus au coin de la rue ou ailleurs… On est pas rendu ! 
(pour cette fois, j'ai déplacé plutôt que supprimé. Mais il n'en sera pas de même la prochaine fois)


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2020)

De l'avis du modérateur du portfolio…


Hier au soir, après un copieux dîner, voilà que l'aCLR allumait son ordinateur. La clochette orange indiquait au moins deux poignées d'alertes depuis sa dernière visite. Et l'une d'elles mentionnait un message de Fullcrum sur le PVPBI. Un clic plus tard, aCLR tombait nez-à-nez avec l'image du susnommé. _« Quel plus bel instant se niche dans l'image ? »_ S'interrogea-t-il. Toujours à l'affût de la moindre paréidolie, un détail dans l'image attira son regard.




Un crâne ! aCLR conclu alors que Fullcrum faisait un clin d'œil à Toum'aï en postant cet image. Tout content de sa trouvaille, il continua de dépiler ces alertes. Seulement, moins d'une heure plus tard, une nouvelle alerte vînt mettre à mal sa cogitation du soir ! En voisin, Jura39 croyait reconnaitre son coin. _« Mince ! C'est donc l'abreuvoir de l'animal domestique du Juju que voilà ! »_ Se dît alors l'aCLR et de poursuivre _« Fullcrum ne faisait donc pas un clin d'œil au crâne de Toum' mais à l'âne de Juju ! »_

Déçu, aCLR décida que l'on ne le reprendrait plus à échafauder pareille sornette. Il préféra oublier cette histoire de crâne niché dans la rocaille en tapotant du signe sur un autre animal domestique. En effet, le dénommé Romuald essayait de brouter ses bas de pantalons. Mais lorsqu'il s'agit de toucher à ses petites affaires, l'aCLR n'aime pas ça. Et pour cause ! Bien que consignée dans le plus petit corps disponible, la signature de ce modérateur sans scrupules stipule au combien il est inutile de l'asticoter avec son phrasé ! Mais faisant fi de cette note, le bélier cru bon lui faire remarquer. Écorné aux entournures, l'aCLR sortit alors son plus beau bâton pour ramener la bête à la raison. La chose faite, et Médor promené, voilà qu'une nouvelle alerte s'illuminait sur le bandeau orange, Fullcrum répondait à Jura39.

« Cascade des Tufs » lit-il alors. Cette réponse à l'économie de signes souleva chez lui bien des questions. Des cascades d'eaux en images, aCLR en avait vu bien des fois. Mais celle-là n'y ressemblait guère. Aussi l'idée d'un nouveau plus bel instant capté par Fullcrum le traversa. _« À tous les coups, ce Fullcrum bosse aux ponts et chaussées ! » _Avança-t-il et de conclure_ « chapeau ! Ce gars s'est payé le luxe de détourner une chute d'eau pour prendre sa photo ! »_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Notre Nelly possède un passe-droit permanent pour poster ce qu'elle veut où et comme elle le souhaite.


@aCLR je dois, quand-même, respecter UNE par jour ? sinon PVPBI serait inondé d'Amérique


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @aCLR je dois, quand-même, respecter UNE par jour ? sinon PVPBI serait inondé d'Amérique


Oui ma belle !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> De l'avis du modérateur du portfolio…
> 
> 
> Hier au soir, après un copieux dîner, voilà que l'aCLR allumait son ordinateur. La clochette orange indiquait au moins deux poignées d'alertes depuis sa dernière visite. Et l'une d'elles mentionnait un message de Fullcrum sur le PVPBI. Un clic plus tard, aCLR tombait nez-à-nez avec l'image du susnommé. _« Quel plus bel instant se niche dans l'image ? »_ S'interrogea-t-il. Toujours à l'affût de la moindre paréidolie, un détail dans l'image attira son regard.
> ...


Le coin que je pensais est quand mème assez ressemblant


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le coin que je pensais est quand mème assez ressemblant


Le coin auquel tu pensais ?!
C'est exactement le même !?

L'un de vous deux se trompe…


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2020)

/me s'en moque un pneu…
/me avait un moment à tuer.
/me tapota du signe épicétou !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Le coin auquel tu pensais ?!
> C'est exactement le même !?
> 
> L'un de vous deux se trompe…


Oui ma photo est celle du coin ou je pensais que Fullcrum avait fait sa photo
surtout que Fullcrum est lui aussi du jura .
belle ressemblance pourtant .
Voici mon endroit








						LES MARMITES DE PONT DE POITTE -  Le JURA de PERRINE
					

La rivière d'Ain arrive à Pont de Poitte. Ce village touristique jouissait autrefois d'une renommée par la beauté de ses gorges avant que ce site naturel disparaisse, noyé par les eaux de la retenue du barrage de Vouglans. Au saut de la " Saisse" l'Ain...




					champa.over-blog.com.over-blog.com


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> belle ressemblance pourtant .


Mon coco, veux-tu bien superposer les deux images et jouer au jeu des sept différences ? Au-delà de l'arbrisseau présent sur ton image et l'usage d'un cadrage alternatif, il n'y a aucune différence ! C'est le même endroit !!!

Mais je le répète… Je m'en fous un pneu de savoir qui se trompe dans la position géographique de cette prise de vue ! Je tapotais du signe sur vos tronches sans arrière-pensée, épicétou !  Pour tout te dire mon coco, vous n'étiez que des personnages annexes ! Ma vrai cible dans ce tapotage de signes, c'était le bélier, hé hé hé !


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> (pour cette fois, j'ai déplacé plutôt que supprimé. Mais il n'en sera pas de même la prochaine fois)


Moins de 24 heures après cette formule, un posteur s'est fendu d'un message contenant un chat qui n'était pas _le sien_ dans le sujet _des nôtres_ ! Il vient d'écoper de 14 jours d'interdiction de réponse dans le sujet des zanimaux domestiques… (vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

Déjà posté ? je ne trouve plus .
​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2020)

686,75 Ko (703 228 octets)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 686,75 Ko (703 228 octets)


???


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> ???


La taille de l'image doit faire 300ko max, la tienne ferais 700ko


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> La taille de l'image doit faire 300ko max, la tienne ferais 700ko


Je suis pourtant en 800x600 Pixels


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> La taille de l'image doit faire 300ko max, la tienne ferais 700ko



C'est le post de Toum'aï qui a été édité. 




Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis pourtant en 800x600 Pixels



Il était question d'octets et non de pixels.
Et ce n'est pas ton post qui était concerné.


----------



## litobar71 (26 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 686,75 Ko (703 228 octets)


 avec l'utilitaire ExifPurge le souci est réglé, caramba !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Mai 2020)

Cathédrale Saint Patrick avant :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Mai 2020)

Cathédrale Saint Patrick après :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mai 2020)

Avant et après quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Avant et après quoi ?



elle a été décapée de la pollution


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mai 2020)

Effectivement, elle est bien plus propre maintenant (je n'avais pas fait attention)


----------



## DuncanLPP (27 Mai 2020)

@aCLR Pas de problème je comprends   

Un petit mâle _*halictus rubicundus*_


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

@*DuncanLPP*
Bonjour et bienvenue sur ce topic

Attention à la règle pour poster une photo , il faut respecter un intervalle de 24 heures entre chaque photo
Voici la règle ici 
Sinon , aCRL n'est pas content


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)

Ça c de l'hôtel de l'époque 
Le Old Faithful Inn est un hôtel situé dans le parc national de Yellowstone et qui offre une vue dégagée sur le Old Faithful Geyser. L’architecte à la base de la construction se dénommait Robert Reamer. Son style architectural est de type rustique. Il est composé essentiellement de bois et de pierres. Par exemple, le foyer du feu pèse plus de 500 tonnes pour une hauteur d’environ 25 mètres. Ce style architectural est aussi connu aux États-Unis sous le nom de National Park Service Rustic. L’hôtel est un des derniers de son genre aux États-Unis.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

DuncanLPP a dit:


> @aCLR Pas de problème je comprends
> 
> Un petit mâle _*halictus rubicundus*_


@DuncanLPP le délai de partage d'images – dans un même sujet – ne se cale pas sur le jour calendaire mais sur l'intervalle horaire.

Ce que je n'ai pas fais avec ta seconde image d'hier – parce qu'elle contrevenait à deux consignes d'un coup – je le fais aujourd'hui avec celle-ci. C'est-à-dire, je la déplace dans ce sujet, une espèce de foutoir à images et commentaires en lien avec le portfolio sans pour autant être sur ce fofo d'expression…


----------



## DuncanLPP (27 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> @DuncanLPP le délai de partage d'images – dans un même sujet – ne se cale pas sur le jour calendaire mais sur l'intervalle horaire.
> 
> Ce que je n'ai pas fais avec ta seconde image d'hier – parce qu'elle contrevenait à deux consignes d'un coup – je le fais aujourd'hui avec celle-ci. C'est-à-dire, je la déplace dans ce sujet, une espèce de foutoir à images et commentaires en lien avec le portfolio sans pour autant être sur ce fofo d'expression…



Et bah c'est quand même bien compliqué ici


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

DuncanLPP a dit:


> Et bah c'est quand même bien compliqué ici


Oui et non.
Oui car nous avons des sujets centralisateurs aux noms parfois obscurs.
Et non car d'eux chacun permet une approche différente du partage.

Dans l'idéal pour les principaux sujets…



Le PVPBI (postez vos plus beaux instants) regroupe les instants photographiques sans trop s'embarrasser de "fioritures".
Le PVPBP (postez vos plus belles photos) regroupe les images photographiques plus poussées.
Le labo du PVPBP et Côté cuisine permettent de causer des processus de développement des photos postées dans les sujets sus-cités.
Autoportrait, comme son nom l'indique, regroupe les self-portraits.
Les animaux domestiques… regroupe les postures de nos animaux de compagnie.
Et celui-ci libère les partages d'images des consignes appliquées au portfolio.


Pour le reste, les sujets s'articulent autour du terme « portfolio » et centralisent les thèmes suivants : musique, dessin, vidéo, web, etc.

Sur macgé, depuis la création de cette section, nous avons fait le choix de centraliser les sujets d'expression pour permettre à tous les abonnés des sujets de suivre sans être obligé de passer par le sous-forum. Car nous sommes avant tout sur un le forum informatique le plus orange du web. Donc, la partie expression tout azimut n'est pas vraiment le nerf de la guerre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Les animaux domestiques… regroupe les postures de nos animaux de compagnie.


Mais pas ceux des autres, donc @DuncanLPP évite de faire comme certains qui ont oublié ce point. Je ne donnerais pas d'exemple (s'enfuie en courant)


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

@ecatomb lapalissade !


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Mais pas ceux des autres, donc @DuncanLPP évite de faire comme certains qui ont oublié ce point. Je ne donnerais pas d'exemple (s'enfuie en courant)


le meilleur moyen, c'est d'être un vert !!


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> être un vert !!


De terre ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Mai 2020)

San Diego (pour @Jura39 c de ce long vol d'avion dont je faisais allusion dans le MP, 11h de vol bouh !)


----------



## boninmi (28 Mai 2020)

@WheelNelly , notre véritable héroïne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Mai 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> @WheelNelly , notre véritable héroïne


moi héroïne celle qu'on s'injecte en intraveineuse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> moi héroïne celle qu'on s'injecte en intraveineuse ?



Exactement !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2020)

Une histoire d'amour est entrain de naître :doigts en cœur:


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une histoire d'amour est entrain de naître :doigts en cœur:



Entre les stupéfiants et moi?...
C'est une histoire d'amour qui est censée s'être terminée il y a longtemps...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Entre les stupéfiants et moi?...
> C'est une histoire d'amour qui est censée s'être terminée il y a longtemps...


Fait pas l'innocent, hein


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Fait pas l'innocent, hein



Bon, allez, j'avoue... 
Je m'autorise des autorisations dérogatoires quotidiennes avec les opioïdes et l'opium... Mais c'est exclusivement sur prescription médicale. 
Et puisque je vois que notre ami le voileux est poète à ses heures, ma copine actuelle sait très bien ce que je prends et pourquoi. 

Sinon, ton idée d'histoire d'amour avait son charme, je dois bien l'avouer... 
Heureusement que ma copine n'est pas inscrite sur MacG et qu'elle ne suit pas l'actualité de nos chers faux rhums...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon, allez, j'avoue...


Bin alors, dis lui à Nelly


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin alors, dis lui à Nelly




Comment pourrais-je espérer rivaliser avec tes talents de poète et de Cupidon ?... 

Je vais plutôt te laisser te débrouiller avec ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin alors, dis lui à Nelly


@Toum'aï  Dire What ?
Si c pour me fournir en Héros , j'ai déjà des nains et leur sportive Blanche , ou en héro(ïne) ?
j'avoue être à la ramasse


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2020)

Cétépourlembêter


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

@Toum'aï ma toutoune a célébré ses 10ans hier. Puis-je mettre sa photo ici ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2020)

Si tu veux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

elle a une barbiche blanche, mon bb choco !


----------



## boninmi (30 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Toum'aï ma toutoune a célébré ses 10ans hier. Puis-je mettre sa photo ici ?


Regarde le début de ce fil, c'est une discussion où tu peux tout te permettre (enfin, presque, je suppose ) .


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2020)

Je sais quelle chasseuse de têtes embaucher pour trouver de nouveaux modos !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je sais quelle chasseuse de têtes embaucher pour trouver de nouveaux modos !!!



Elle est bien connue : 







​


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Elle est bien connue


Mauvaise réponse de TimeCapsule !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je sais quelle chasseuse de têtes embaucher pour trouver de nouveaux modos !!!




Tu ne trouveras pas mieux.  
Elle peut recruter mercenaires, nains ou modos avec une égale aisance.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

Bonne réponse de La Mouche Humaine !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonne réponse de La Mouche Humaine !



Merci, mais je n'ai pas de mérite.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Merci, mais je n'ai pas de mérite.


Pas de mérite !
Pas de poucebleu© !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

Je vous présente mon compagnon de route, depuis 10 ans. Il vient tout droit d'Australie, c'est le gift, rapporté de là-bas, par mon australienne chérie, Lynnie pour les intimes, ma Kiné adorée, hélas en retraite en septembre. 
Il adore, lui aussi, le voyage !


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2020)

Une roulette anti weeling sur le fauteuil 
Musclée la Nelly


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une roulette anti weeling sur le fauteuil


C pour m'éviter de tomber à la renverse, je le propulse qu'avec mon hemicorps droit (main et pied)


Toum'aï a dit:


> Musclée la Nelly


Qu'à droite. Méfie au bras de fer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonne réponse de La Mouche Humaine !


@Human-Fly est une mouche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juin 2020)

Là c celui qu'elle a vu en vrai !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

C'est skippy  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est skippy ?


et ses acolytes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juin 2020)

est-ce mieux posté, dans ce fil ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 176345



Quelle cabotine, cette bestiole !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juin 2020)

Plage d'enfance de my physiotherapist


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

je ne connais pas encore. Millers'Farm est d'une tuerie parait-il !
Millers Ice Cream Margaret River


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2020)

Photo prise à marée montante, c'est visible


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

il y a des Amateurs de rugby sur ce forum ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2020)

Y a surtout un fil...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 176789
> 
> il y a des Amateurs de rugby sur ce forum ?



Il me semble t' en avoir parler , j'adore le rugby et c'est sacré dans le Jura  
Voici le lien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il me semble te l'avoir dit


Surement ! depuis mon T.C j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge. Je donne du W aux modo, m.
@aCLR ? tu vas me taper sur les doigts !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a surtout un fil...


@Jura39 pourrais-tu la sup', sans vouloir te commander s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Jura39 pourrais-tu la sup', sans vouloir te commander s'il te plaît ?


Nan il ne peut pas ! Ou ne doit pas ! 

Et ça n'est pas parce qu'un posteur te dit qu'il y a un fil de ballon ovale que ton image n'a rien à faire ici… Rien dans ces mots n'indiquait une erreur de ta part. Il te disait juste qu'un fil rubgy existait, donc qu'il y avait des amateurs. 'fin c'est comme ça que je l'ai lu…



WheelNelly a dit:


> Surement ! depuis mon T.C j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge. Je donne du W aux modo, m.
> @aCLR ? tu vas me taper sur les doigts !



Du coup, elle reste !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan il ne peut pas ! Ou ne doit pas !


Aucun risque 
Avec la dictature actuel , je me risque pas a une telle manoeuvre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avec la dictature actuel


Dictature, il est doux comme un agneau ! il faut le caresser dans le bon sens


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Aucun risque
> Avec la dictature actuel , je me risque pas a une telle manoeuvre




Tout va bien, et même mieux que bien. 

Juste un tout petit malentendu.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Dictature, il est doux comme un agneau ! il faut le caresser dans le bon sens


C'est pas mon style


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tout va bien, et même mieux que bien.
> 
> Juste un tout petit malentendu.


Oui en effet Human , j'ai d'ailleurs expliqué en MP a *WheelNelly *que je ne pouvais le faire  .

C'est  logique 

Bonne soirée a vous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas mon style


@aCLR je te prie d'excuser la maladresse de ce petit, ou ma maladresse. Merci. Passes une bonne soirée dixit la lèche de service


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

Have a good evening ! sweet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> qu'un posteur te dit qu'il y a un fil de ballon ovale


Il était deux dont un modo


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Il était deux dont un modo


Quand bien même ils eurent été quinze, avec ou sans remplaçants, cela n'eut rien changé ! Et hors de son pré carré, tout modo n'est qu'un posteur parmi d'autres. Bref ma belle, ne te laisse pas déstabiliser par ces commentaires. La terrasse et ses sujets sont sources d'en-avants et plaquages en tout genre… L'esquive et la contre-attaque en sont les réponses ! #unvertçavadeuxvertsbonjourleblablahahaha


----------



## boninmi (5 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> #unvertçavadeuxvertsbonjourleblablahahaha


... pareil pour les anars, les trotskystes, ... et d'autres, sans doute. 
Je reste quand même anarvert .


----------



## boninmi (5 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 176841​


Tu as triché, en lui peignant sa coquille en bleu .


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as triché, en lui peignant sa coquille en bleu .


J'avais mème pas fait attention


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Ma cave a ciel ouvert !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2020)

Celle-là elle méritait un plus bel instant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Merci @Toum'aï mais je ne préfère pas, autant d'ici 1mois m'en souviens plus et je re reposte !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

J'aime pas ce temps, il fait moite, la main pègue


----------



## boninmi (5 Juin 2020)

Rasteau, Cairanne, Sainte Cécile les Vignes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Rasteau


Escaravailles, 


boninmi a dit:


> Cairanne


Son Ventabrun cultivé sur vignes de 


boninmi a dit:


> Sainte Cécile les Vignes


Lieu de mon accident


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Mon Château, mes vignes hihi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2020)

Après toutes ces émotions dans les animaux domestiques, le repos



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2020)

Gribouille prépare la nav'


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Gribouille prépare la nav'



Elle est vraiment super, Gribouille !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2020)

Conversation avec mon poilu :

Moi : t'as vu Gribouille ? Tout ce qu'elle sait faire !!!!! ça c'est du poilu !
Lui : ouais, mais son humain il a un bateau ... lui !
Moi : quand je pense que tu refuses de venir en bagnole avec moi !
Lui : Pas envie de me taper la honte dans un Tepee de merde devant les matous du quartier !
Moi : connard !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2020)

Gribouille : t'as vu Zebig il appelle son chat un poilu !
Moi : oui, sûrement qu'il ne lui a pas trouvé de nom...
Gribouille : on pourrait l'aider à lui en trouver un...
Moi : oui mais ça va l'obliger à l'aimer !
Gribouille : t'inquiète, chuis sûre qu'il a un grand cœur !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 177499


Las Vegas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

of course the Venetian !





Badlands (South Dakota)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

les pleines d'Abraham au Quebec


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Il faut savoir que ses Etats de l’ouest américain sont chargée de reliefs qui dominent les environs. Elles ont été constituées par les restes d'une coulée volcanique. Formant des sortes d’incisions qui, au fil du temps, ont formé des canyons.
De manière plus explicite :
Sorte de petit plateau ou, grande butte à sommet plat et, aux versants abrupts qui se sont élargies progressivement, jusqu'à les isoler les unes des autres. Elles ont été formées par l'érosion différentielle et des mouvements tectoniques. Ce relief tabulaire caractéristique les paysages arides.




Le Colorado et ses environs, cette « Grand Mesa » est considérée comme la plus imposante

Pour vous donner une idée, on peut apercevoir l’une de ces Mites, ayant la particularité d’être toute lacérée, dans un film des années 70. Rendu célèbre par le film « Rencontre du 3ème Type ».
Une légende raconte que pour échapper aux griffes d’un ours, une poignée d’indiennes se seraient hisser, sur les hauteurs du sommet de la « mesas » et que celui-ci y aurait laissé les cicatrices de ses griffes affûtées. D’où les lacérations qui seraient devenues les traces de griffes de ce grossier casanier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

It's Brice ?
Nice

-Yeah ! nice but 
Bryce Canyon !

Chinese have been there grr !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juin 2020)

Un crochet fait à la fois, de jour et de nuit : Le Mont Rushmore.
Site exceptionnel où, on peut y admirer 4 monumentales têtes de Présidents, ceux ayant marqué les Etats Unies.
Depuis leurs 18 mètres de hauteur, de gauche à droite, on devine les Présidents :
George Washington (1732-1799)
Thomas Jefferson (1743-1826)
Theodore Roosevelt (1858-1919) et,
Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865).

Elles sont sculptées dans la roche en granite.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2020)

J'ai perdu le montage original  





J'en ai besoin ​


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2020)

Le fait est que les raccords sont un peu poucrates


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2020)

Justement faut que j'y rebosse. 15 photos


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

Effet de style sans le vouloir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

l'araignée Gipsy monte à la gouttière,
tiens voilà la pluit
Gipsy tombe par terre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2020)

​Orage en approche sur Manhattan vu des Twin's (0698)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)

Ground Zéro a plus Twins Tower. Never Forget snif


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2020)

​WTC vues de l'Empire (06/98)


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2020)

​Staten Island NYC 1998


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juin 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2020)

​Jolie salle du Met NYC donnant sur Central park 1998


----------



## Lio70 (17 Juin 2020)

Salut aux autres "New-Yorkais" de MacGé 

WTC absent, septembre 2005.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2020)

​Staten Island 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Times Square 2011


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2020)

​Défilé NYC 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Juin 2020)

Allons de ce côté


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

ce cliché ressemble, de mémoire, (bon ok ma mémoire laisse à désirer), à un post de @Jura39 mais je ne le retrouve pas. Je ne vois plus si c'est dans instant ou photo ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

@WheelNelly 


C'est cette photo ?


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Radio City dehors et dedans. New York, septembre 2005.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Museum of Modern Art. New York, septembre 2005.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Aujourd'hui je suis de nouveau d'humeur new-yorkaise mais c'est pas moi m'sieur, c'est Time Capsule et WheelNelly qui ont commencé. Alors je poste encore quelques coups de coeur de septembre 2005 et puis j'arrête, promis.

Le premier Apple Store, dans un ancien bureau de poste. Celui dont l'entrée est un cube de verre, sur 5th Avenue face à un coin de Central Park, n'existait pas encore.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Vues de l'Empire State Building à une heure d'intervalle.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Time Square et 42nd Street.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Guggenheim.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Bryant Park.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Rockefeller Center brutaliste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Mon préféré (au saumon ou Starbuck)


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Quelques fenêtres et un peu de verdure.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Et pour FINIR (ouf), un panneau qui m'a interpellé sur la façade d'un lycée de Brooklyn.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Courtoisie Civisme et Respect


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Courtoisie Civisme et Respect


Ça résume bien New York ; c'est comme cela que je l'ai vécue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

J’ai un post si on remonte mais là sur iPhone je n’y arrive pas Sslogan de la police


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui je suis de nouveau d'humeur new-yorkaise mais c'est pas moi m'sieur, c'est Time Capsule et WheelNelly qui ont commencé. Alors je poste encore quelques coups de coeur de septembre 2005 et puis j'arrête, promis.



Ben voyons... la faute à Nelly et moi...
Pour te punir :





​Styles NYC 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Je m’auto puni


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Mon préféré (au saumon ou Starbuck)


Excuse-moi, je n'ai pas saisi de quoi tu parlais...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

La pub apéricub au saumon mon préféré lol


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2020)

Je culpabilise un max : 




​Trump Tower NYC 1998


----------



## Lio70 (20 Juin 2020)

Faut pas culpabiliser, la photo est intéressante.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Faut pas culpabiliser, la photo est intéressante.


Oui , c'est mème très bien


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2020)

Puisque vous insistez : 




​Greenwich Village NYC 1998


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

Caserne prêt à partir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

Changement d'état CALIFORNIA now meet Johnny Deep


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)




----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je culpabilise un max


Tu peux !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juin 2020)

Petit circuit en Porsche à Ledenon


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2020)

Ce n'est pas un autoportrait puisque c'est une copine qui a pris la photo mais que c'est mon appareil et que c'est moi qui l'ai réglé...



​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2020)

Vous inquiétez pas pour mes b*rnes, ce qui compte c'est le coup de cymbales...



​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2020)

Et là, même si j'ai encore tous mes cheveux, on voit que la roue attire une foule...



​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2020)

Y a un truc moderne dans ta photo qui le rend moins authentique...


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et là, même si j'ai encore tous mes cheveux, on voit que la roue attire une foule...
> ​


Cracheur de feu à côté d'une pompe à essence, ah ben bravo !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> racheur de feu à côté d'une pompe à essence, ah ben bravo !


  juste une pub, heureusement...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Petit circuit en Porsche à Ledenon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cette Porsche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2020)

Allez ! Le confinement a eu de bons côtés ! J'ai pu ressortir du placard l'installation radio amateur qui dormait paisiblement depuis de nombreuses années chez mon frérot et avec laquelle on communiquait à tout va sur la bande des 6,6 MHz.

Bon ! Faut juste que je m'installe une nouvelle antenne la semaine prochaine !

En bon adepte de hb22222, je me dis que cela pourrait être utile pour communiquer en cas de shutdown des réseaux habituels, à condition d'avoir encore du courant ou un groupe électrogène à disposition ...  

Voyant ce remue-ménage, Lucky m'a posé la question de savoir s'il pourrait communiquer avec Capitaine Gribouille lorsqu'elle sera en mer ? 

Je lui ai répondu que je poserais la question à son humain @Toum'aï - Je sais que la VHF est largement utilisée dans le cadre maritime avec une portée limitée tandis que certaines zones de fréquences en HF étaient utilisées en BLU - c'est du moins ce dont je me souviens de mes expériences passées.

A voir donc !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a un truc moderne dans ta photo qui le rend moins authentique...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 179377​


C'est quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi ?


Une pièce de couleur en moins dans sa version


----------



## Lio70 (22 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 179359​


Faut faire gaffe au moment ou la rame se scinde en deux. Pas se tenir debout au milieu parce que ça déchire la couture à l'entre-jambes du pantalon.


----------



## Lio70 (22 Juin 2020)

@ Toumai et TheBig

Si vous organisez une rencontre entre Gribouille et Lucky lors d'une sortie en mer, veillez quand même à ce qu'ils ne s'entendent pas _trop_ bien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> @ Toumai et TheBig
> 
> Si vous organisez une rencontre entre Gribouille et Lucky lors d'une sortie en mer, veillez quand même à ce qu'ils ne s'entendent pas _trop_ bien.



Arf ! Trop bon !!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juin 2020)

Distribué à l'entrée : 




​Yellowstone 06/98


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juin 2020)

​Couleurs de Yellowstone 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Yellowstone


 juillet 2019


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)

En attendant le show rodéo à Cody sur la route de Buffalo Bill. Tombe de Calamity Jane et Jérémiah Billy the Kid)


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2020)

Une 'tite soif...




​Yellowstone 06/1998


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juin 2020)

Effet non recherché


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a un truc moderne dans ta photo qui le rend moins authentique...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 179377​


Une myriade de caisses-palettes ?!


----------



## Lio70 (24 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une 'tite soif...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 179587
> ​Yellowstone 06/1998


C'est pris avec un téléobjectif ou avec une envie suicidaire ? ;-)


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> C'est pris avec un téléobjectif ou avec une envie suicidaire ? ;-)



Pourquoi donc ?
Je suis un être doux, sensible et veillant à ne pas perturber les animaux sauvages (les humains, c'est une autre affaire) !

Icarex 35CS  emprunté à mon papa, avec un 135 mm


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juin 2020)

Toujours à Yellowstone (West) Montana


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juin 2020)

Es-tu montée dans ce ... 4x4, bus, camion, euh ...non... monster truck ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Es-tu montée dans ce ... 4x4, bus, camion, euh ...non... monster truck ?


Non, il était juste stationné au parking de l'hôtel


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2020)

​Fontaines pétrifiées Yellowstone 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)

Un sosie !





Me souviens plus trop si je ne l'ai pas déjà posté. Si déjà sup' là
Rapid City SD


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)

Lancaster été 2017 là où j'ai découvert la Pomme...


----------



## Lio70 (25 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Un sosie !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 179745
> 
> ...


La statue, qui est-ce ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> La statue, qui est-ce ?


Franklin Delano Roosevelt peut être ????


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Es-tu montée dans ce ... 4x4, bus, camion, euh ...non... monster truck ?


Alors, si ces véhicules ont ce débattement, c'est parce que ils ont des chenilles en hiver.
Je ne sais pas si ce sont des version d'origines ou modifiées.

https://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/snowmobiles-snowcoaches.htm





la photo n'est pas de moi mais du lien qui est juste au dessus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juin 2020)

Bon, ben on a le nom : snowmobile ou snowcoach   
Merci


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Bon, ben on a le nom : snowmobile ou snowcoach
> Merci


_snowmobile_, c'est une une motoneige (comme les pisteurs au ski). À droite sur la photo.
_snowcoache_, c'est une autoneige : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoneige -- à gauche, en jaune, sur la photo.



> Elles ne doivent pas être confondues avec les motoneiges.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juin 2020)

Purée, j'aurais dit que swowmobile c'était l'autoneige (mobile comme dans automobile)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 179747


Les chevaux ne sont pas grands dans ce pays !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)

Show must go on. 
Firstly, FLY to LHR-MRS is Canceled. Annulation : ils commencent par le dernier. Ils sont au top ces anglo-saxons. C'est bien réfléchi comme ça, si les frontières ré-ouvrent, entre-temps !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Alors, si ces véhicules ont ce débattement, c'est parce que ils ont des chenilles en hiver.


Comme dans le film Sang froid avec Liam nesson


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Franklin Delano Roosevelt peut être ????


Perdu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)

c'est pas Théodore Roosevelt ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> c'est pas Théodore Roosevelt ?


Non ! C'est aCLR qui a raison ! (  )   ... clique sur son lien !


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est aCLR qui a raison ! (  )


Comme d'habitude…


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2020)

​Styles... San Francisco 1998 USA


----------



## Lio70 (25 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> San Francisco 1998 USA


Je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire un saut jusque Frisco lors de mon voyage en Californie. Je voulais rendre visite à un copain belge qui y vivait et travaillait pour Lucasarts (la société de jeux vidéo de George Lucas). Lui me disait être heureux de vivre sous le soleil californien mais, franchement, toi qui y est allé, n'as-tu pas eu l'impression que c'était un trou de province? A l'échelle américaine certes, mais un trou de province tout de même.
La cinéaste Nora Ephron avait dit, après le drame des inondations à la Nouvelle-Orléans et devant les pleurs et cris de ceux qui parlaient d'apocalypse en déplorant l'endommagement du quartier touristique de cette ville, "La Nouvelle-Orléans est une des deux villes américaines qui se croient importantes ; l'autre est San Francisco". Je soupçonne parfois qu'elle n'ait pas eu tort...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2020)

Pas tellement mon sentiment : j'ai eu l'impression d'être réellement dans une ville américaine, alors que si, sur le retour tu passes par NYC, t'as vraiment l'impression d'avoir faut la moitié du chemin vers l'Europe : la ville a son charme :




Cable Car SF 1998 USA

Après un dîner Pier 42, on m'a expliqué que, pour rentrer à l'hôtel, il suffisait de faire du stop en ciblant les fameuses à rallonge : le patron du chauffeur laissait ce dernier arrondir ses fins de mois ! 
Ça marche très bien, et c'est rigolo !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2020)

Le choix du modèle :

petit




​ou grand :




​Napa / SF USA 1998

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

Ayant fait Frisco en 2012 et NOLA en novembre dernier.
Depuis l'ouragan Katrina, NOLA est une ville morte et complètement déstructuré.
Il n'y a que la Bourbon Street animé c'est fort dommage !

Frisco c'est l'Amérique jeune, baba cool, NYC non !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

NYC est une grande excitée, le seul endroit plus ou moins calme est à Central Park, au mois d'avril, de préférence en début (par exemple le 7, XD) avant le Spring Break.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

Statue face au salon de coiffure, géré par un iMac


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 179989​



J'ai un peu retouché ta photo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

C'est moi Laurel, c'est toi Hardi c'est toi le grand et moi le petit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2020)

Euh ! Lucky ... Arrête de faire ton intéressant !!! 
Non ! Ce n'est pas ta maman !






Désolé ! Je l'ai postée ici ... Je ne savais pas où la mettre ! ​


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai un peu retouché ta photo
> Voir la pièce jointe 180015


C'est superbe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juin 2020)

Porto est une superbe ville


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

@Sly54 j'ai le même !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Désolé ! Je l'ai postée ici ... Je ne savais pas où la mettre !


C'est exactement le bon endroit


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2020)

Survie dans les bois, chasse à l'arc : les néosurvivalistes se préparent au "monde d'après"

Ce qui m'a rappelé :




​route Yellowstone 1998 USA
​Sur le route de Yellowstone, arrêt pour trouver à manger dans un village style Painful Gulch ! Nous nous sommes aperçu que le patron de la boutique était grand spécialiste de la chasse à l'ours... à l'arc ! Nombreuses photos sur les murs nous ont fait découvrir la chose. Il nous a été expliqué que la faune sauvage présente dans les parcs nationaux pouvaient évidemment aller se balader où ils en avaient l'envie. Lesdits parcs n'étant évidemment pas clos et l'espèce florissante en Amérique du nord, elle se retrouve soumise aux lois réglementant cette activité en dehors de parcs !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juin 2020)




----------



## boninmi (27 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 180185


Ah, tiens, iDuck est revenu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2020)

​Monterey 1998 USA

Jolie ville au bord du Pacifique avec de très jolies maisons tout au long de la côte.
De plus, un aquarium de réputation mondiale, spécialisé dans les méduses vaut très largement le détour !


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Aquarium de réputation mondiale, spécialisé dans les méduses, valant très largement le détour !


Je vois bien cette phrase pour présenter MacGénération dans une encyclopédie.


Bon, petite photo de la Foire d'Octobre à Liège.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juin 2020)

Où la distanciation sociale est respectée


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Où la distanciation sociale est respectée


C'est peut-être la solution au problème. Tous à la fête foraine! Télétravail dans la nacelle. La roue tourne pour permettre les arrêts pipi et jambon-beurre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2020)

Séquioas Yosemite1998 USA

La taille des deux personnages donne une idée du gigantisme végétal !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juin 2020)

Je me suis demandé ce qu'il y avait d'original puis j'ai vu les personnes sur la première photo


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je me suis demandé ce qu'il y avait d'original puis j'ai vu les personnes sur la première photo



Y'a même un modèle où faire la causette et/ou s'abriter de la pluie...




​Yosemite 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juin 2020)

2012 Sequoia Park General Sherman (six tall human foot)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juin 2020)

Depuis que les Etats d'Hawaii et Alaska sont rentré, Belle Fourche (SD) est le centre des USA


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juin 2020)

Dommage que cette brave bête ne te regarde pas


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

Il regarde cela qu'il va croquer ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juin 2020)

Histoires de patrouilles...




​Escadrille pélicans Santa Monica 1998 USA





​Lifeguard  Santa Monica 1998 USA

Envie de faire trempette à Santa Monica, résultat : cinq min utes après être entrés dans l'eau, les Lifeguards sont venus nous en sortir. La pollution de l'eau interdisait provisoirement la baignade (le panneau à l'entrée de la plage nous avait échappé !).
Évidemment, nous en avons profité pour papoter un moment avec eux. Sympa


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

On the road near Forest Gump


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

Santa Monica ID 4 Day'Morning, 2012


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2020)

​Bryce Canyon 1998 USA


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

Taureau de Wall Street, Bowling green.
Depuis 1989, un imposant taureau de bronze garde l'entrée du quartier financier de New York.
Un animal largement adopté par les touristes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

Oups @Jura39 pourrais tu Stp 
- Ajouter 4 à ID sur le post @789 c'était pris le jour d'indépendance américain (ID 4). 
Et j'ai pas fait assez attention je n'ai pas mis de lien avec le taureau ? J'en déduit que j'ai dû le poster lorsque mon aide est arrivé, j'ai perdu mon concentration, je te remercie. 
- Sup' tous ces liens

Pensez à boire (de l'eau, il fait trOp chaud)


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Oups @Jura39 pourrais tu Stp
> - Ajouter 4 à ID sur le post @789 c'était pris le jour d'indépendance américain (ID 4).
> Et j'ai pas fait assez attention je n'ai pas mis de lien avec le taureau ? J'en déduit que j'ai dû le poster lorsque mon aide est arrivé, j'ai perdu mon concentration, je te remercie.
> - Sup' tous ces liens
> ...


@aCLR 
Nous avons besoin de ton aide


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)




----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @aCLR
> Nous avons besoin de ton aide


Done ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juillet 2020)

​Bryce Canyon 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juillet 2020)

Je voulais poster celle-ci PVPBI mais après réflexion, photo pas trés nette (dans les 2 sens) comme j'étais chez les Mormonts


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2020)




----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Depuis que les Etats d'Hawaii et Alaska sont rentré, Belle Fourche (SD) est le centre des USA





> Wil Andersen : Now... this is the "Double O", this is Belle Fourche. In between is four hundred miles of the meanest country in the West


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Lio70 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Lio70 (3 Juillet 2020)

Quelques habitants du jardin de mes parents.


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juillet 2020)

Pendant ce temps, aux studios Universal (Los Angeles, 1998).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)

Ah oui même qui te crache dessus hihi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)

Quelques miles après Monument Valley


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2020)

@ Lio70

Voilà un peu d'eau pour ta bestiole : 




​... et tout est prêt pour te faire tirer le portrait :




​Universal Hollywood CA 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)

@Lio70 punaise moi je l'ai pas autant prêt ils y avaient des fils électriques de partout


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)

Oulala la Blonde qui vient de capter ! bouh ! jeter moi


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## boninmi (3 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 180939​


La bête du #805 s'est tournée de l'autre côté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2020)

Conversation avec mon poilu :

Lui : T'as vu la magnifique photo de l'humain de Gribouille dans le portfolio ?
Moi : Mwouais ! Et alors ?
Lui : Sacré photographe ... et en plus, il a un bateau, lui ! 
Moi : Ta g....... et bouffe ta biscotte ! 

Et pour ne pas flooder, une petite photo d'une époque révolue dont seuls les plus anciens se souviendront ! 






Extrait des aventures de Kernic et Panel ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2020)

Il paraît qu'en tant que parents, il faut être fiers de ses enfants en toutes circonstances !
Mais là, je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai un gros doute !


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2020)

J'ai comme la vague impression que le contenu de leurs verres est à haut indice d'octane, comme disait un oncle aviateur.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2020)

La fièvre du ça me dit boire. Alcool orange, paillettes et musique sirupeuse (pléonasme festif).


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> La fièvre du ça me dit boire. Alcool orange, paillettes et musique sirupeuse (pléonasme festif).


un petit cocktail nvram-apfs pour toi ?


----------



## Lio70 (4 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et pour ne pas flooder, une petite photo d'une époque révolue dont seuls les plus anciens se souviendront !
> 
> Extrait des aventures de Kernic et Panel ! ​


Ah mais je me souviens tres bien. C'etait en 2004-2005 et mes collegues se demandaient pouquoi je riais tout seul sur mon PC.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> C'etait en 2004-2005 et mes collegues se demandaient pouquoi je riais tout seul sur mon PC.



Oui ! Mais toi c'est à ton bureau que tu te marrais ! Les collègues du belge devaient se demander ce qu'il fabriquait aussi longtemps aux chiottes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2020)

La plaque vaut le détour :





​Sausalito CA 1998 USA

Sur une petite route avant San Diego :





​
Corvette ancienne CA 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Juillet 2020)

Le type de bateau qui donne envie aux photographes  (le poste de 11h59)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Juillet 2020)

L'iPhone Xs au travail :





Idem :





Photos prises dans un aquarium, donc il y a un vitrage entre l'appareil et les animaux. Mais quand il y a suffisant de lumière, le résultat est plutôt impressionnant (avec quelques défauts visibles). Sinon, une vidéo est la seule solution pour avoir un souvenir.
J'évite l'utilisation du flash en temps normal, donc pour des animaux... hors de question.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juillet 2020)

​Chien de prairie 1998 USA






​Death Valley 1998 USA

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Juillet 2020)

Le mode portrait ajoute un flou plus ou moins artificiel autour du sujet. Un vrai appareil photo permet d'avoir une profondeur de champ réduite donnant un beau flou d'arrière plan (et aussi avant le sujet) comme ici (f/4)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

Je fais chauffer l’eau dans la bouilloire et j’ai cette vu


----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 181445


On a visité les mêmes endroits ... Mais Bryce Canyon était sous la neige quand nous y sommes passés ...
On pourrait faire un fil : Les passionnés de l'Ouest Américain.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> On pourrait faire un fil : Les passionnés de l'Ouest Américain.


Pis un autre pour les randonneurs, les marins, les gourmets et j'en passe…
En attendant çuilà fera très bien l'affaire ! ^^


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pis un autre pour les randonneurs, les marins, les gourmets et j'en passe…
> En attendant çuilà fera très bien l'affaire ! ^^


Et puis scinder les animaux pour en faire un chien et un chat


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Juillet 2020)

Et pas que les propriétaires


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Et pas que les propriétaires


Deux fils en plus, donc !


----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pis un autre pour les randonneurs, les marins, les gourmets et j'en passe…
> En attendant çuilà fera très bien l'affaire ! ^^


Les randonneurs, tout à fait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> les gourmets


on a dit gourmets, laissé moi vous montrer une part de pizza de Giordiano's à ChicAgo, une bonne heure d'attente !


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Deux fils en plus, donc !


Et les panoramas, les macros, les toussa…


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2020)

Un fil spécial kipenche™ ?


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Un fil spécial kipenche™ ?


Parole de spécialiste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

???


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et les panoramas, les macros, les toussa…


N'oublions pas le club du bokeh trop fort !
Et ouais 

ppf:




Du bokeh qui penche 

Laissez-moi pencher en liberté toute l'année
Laissez-moi pencher laissez-moi
Aller jusqu'au bout du bohek​


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Parole de spécialiste ?


Je m'insurge ! même s'il ne s'agit que d'un demi degré, je vérifie et corrige toujours. :grompf:


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

Septembre 2010 je vous présente mon agrandissement, ma pièce, qui n'est qu'un prolongement de la maison parentale.
Derrière la petite fenêtre, à cette époque, un bureau et un pc !
Quelques années plus tard, un iMac 21,5' habillera l'espace


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Bon, retour à Lightroom après avoir utilisé Affinity Photo...
> Affinity Photo est bien, mais impossible d'ouvrir plusieurs photos sans que ça ram un max. Avec Lightroom, aucun problème. Et puis les réglages par défaut de Lightroom permettent de faire un pré-réglage assez proche de ce que je veux. Donc au lieu de prendre 5-10min, en 1min c'est fait.
> 
> Je prends toujours mes photos en raw afin de les retoucher ensuite. Voici 2 bon exemples de cet intérêt.
> ...


C'est bô, mais sais-tu qu'il y a un fil exprès pour ça ?


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bô, mais sais-tu qu'il y a un fil exprès pour ça ?


Et oui, le fil des é raw


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

Maman ayant planifiée un Stop Over à Keystone.
On fait une pause dans THE VILLAGE. 
Celui qui ne fallait pas manquer, tant de choses y sont à attraper, comme ce petit tour en train, qu’on n’a jamais vu et, qu’on attend encore. J'déconne, on s'y est tellement fait chier
	

		
			
		

		
	






Excepté notre crochet fait à la fois, de jour et de nuit : Le Mont Rushmore (...)

Une fois de retour au village de l’immanquable, nous sommes allés faire un tour en prison.
Et c’est revêtu d’habit d’époque, celui d’un bagnard pour moi, assorti d’une paire de menottes accompagné de mes parents en Marshals, que nous posons devant un photographe aguerri et d’une styliste, nous mettant en scène.


----------



## boninmi (8 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La jetée d'Ostende ...
> Cimetière de mes souvenirs ...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 181715​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juillet 2020)

Version complète de celle posté ici : #59


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juillet 2020)

@flotow : celle-ci elle penche ardemment (et secoue)
Lorsque, après être allé en prison, on retourne dans l’état du Wyoming. 
Avant une manifestation de Rodéo à Cody, je m’essai à un tour de taureau mécanique. (Matte-moi ce cowboy)
Quelle fut mon effarement d’avoir pu conserver mon maintien des hanches, lors de mon assise en selle. Dans le jargon équin on appelle cela : l’assiette, probablement acquise durant mes années d’équitation, elle était toujours intacte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

L'île aux oiseaux dont parle P. Obispo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Mirage 2000


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juillet 2020)

​Les Roches Rouges Corse 2004


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juillet 2020)

​Zabriskie Point - Death Valley 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Pour ceux qui serait interressé : 
allez dans votre Facebook, armée de l'air (like le ), sur l'onglet Watch vous aurez accès à une vidéo 
"coupe comète 2020". 
Je ne m'essaie pas à vous poster le lien, je ne l'ai que sur le compte perso de Papa. 
Merci pour votre indulgence.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pour ceux qui serait interressé :
> allez dans votre Facebook, armée de l'air (like le ), sur l'onglet Watch vous aurez accès à une vidéo
> "coupe comète 2020".
> Je ne m'essaie pas à vous poster le lien, je ne l'ai que sur le compte perso de Papa.
> Merci pour votre indulgence.




Serait-ce *ceci*?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2020)

​Loutre de mer en pleine digestion
Monterey Bay Aquarium CA 1998 USA


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)




----------



## boninmi (25 Juillet 2020)

Ma maison est en vente: l'Ardèche est trop en pente ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

L'A400M le nouvel Aircraft de transport,


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2020)

​1 cuillère à café de crème fraîche
quelques herbes (oseille, estragon etc...)
1 œuf frais
re-quelques herbes
1 cuillère à café de crème... et 10' à la vapeur !


miam !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2020)

​Corse 2004


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Août 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Août 2020)




----------



## Lio70 (9 Août 2020)

Il y a quelques jours. Jamais vu un champignon aussi gros, bien 50cm d'envergure. J'en aurais bien ramené un morceau pour faire un bon velouté ou des toasts.


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il y a quelques jours. Jamais vu un champignon aussi gros, bien 50cm d'envergure. J'en aurais bien ramené un morceau pour faire un bon velouté ou des toasts.


... à condition qu'il ne soit pas toxique ...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2020)

C'est un Polypore souffré, dit : le "Poulet des bois". Des tranches peuvent se cuisiner comme des escalopes panées, à condition de les tailler fraîches à la source. Certains aiment, d'autres pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Août 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il y a quelques jours. Jamais vu un champignon aussi gros, bien 50cm d'envergure. J'en aurais bien ramené un morceau pour faire un bon velouté ou des toasts.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 185793
> 
> ...






Tu ne penses pas qu'il s'agissait de *maisons de schtroumpfs *?...* *


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est un Polypore souffré, dit : le "Poulet des bois". Des tranches peuvent se cuisiner comme des escalopes panées, à condition de les tailler fraîches à la source. Certains aiment, d'autres pas.


Merci pour l'info, j'ignorais totalement.
Une page ici qui le présente, avec une mise en garde et la recette de cuisine.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2020)

@*Lio70*

Mon expérience gustative avec le Poulet des bois a toujours été positive. Un goût d'escalope de veau et une consistance analogue à la mastication.

- mais il faut absolument éviter de tailler sur le champignon source au-delà de ce qui suffit à un seul repas, et il faut cuisiner très rapidement le spécimen rapporté. Sinon, il se produit un dessèchement qui donne une texture plâtreuse et un goût insipide. On peut de préférence se ré-àpprovisionner au champignon source, tranche à tranche d'une fois sur l'autre, s'il n'est pas trop loin de chez soi.

- il faut aussi veiller à l'âge du champignon. Le Poulet des bois a une résilience étonnante et peut perdurer des mois entiers. Toujours favoriser un spécimen récent (ce qui n'est pas toujours facile à évaluer), un spécimen vieilli développant de l'acidité.

- enfin : il faut tenir compte de l'arbre support (arbre dressé ou abattu ou encore souche d'arbre coupé - ce, de telle ou telle essence). Le Poulet des bois en tant que symbiote est affecté (gustativement parlant) par le végétal hôte et il n'est pas facile de prédire la qualité de cette transmission.

En résumé : je soupçonne que des variations dans la fraîcheur du champignon et dans le type d'hôte peuvent expliquer les réactions divergentes de ses consommateurs. À quoi il faut ajouter le temps de conservation après cueillette. Enfin : il y a des consommateurs de champignons immunisés contre des effets secondaires, là où d'autres manifestent une sensibilité exagérée (un exemple en est la fausse girolle : parfaitement goûtée des immunisés et incommodant au contraire les sensitifs).


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

je devrais être là bouh !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

Faro (Portugal)



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)




----------



## flotow (20 Août 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ma maison est en vente: l'Ardèche est trop en pente ...


c'est tout en pierre sèche !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Août 2020)

@Toum'aï en avait posté une du même style, près d'un phare, je crois


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2020)

Pano sur le remblais des Sables...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Un camion de pompiers, du 11 septembre 2001


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

le bout de bois et la carte m'empêche PVPBP


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Août 2020)

Avec un petit recadrage, elle est très bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2020)

Je m'aperçois que c'est un seul post dans 72 h



​


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2020)

Cet été, en bateau, nous avons traversé une bande d'une centaine de dauphins communs



​


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2020)

Celle-la, je l'aurai bien vue dans PVPBI à la place de l'autre


----------



## Sly54 (18 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Celle-la, je l'aurai bien vue dans PVPBI à la place de l'autre


Rhalala, si t'étais modo ici, tzak tzak tu déplaces la photo et hop, ni vu ni connu j't'embouille


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2020)

C'est à cause de la qualité, c'est une copie d'écran de vidéo.


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Rhalala, si t'étais modo ici, tzak tzak tu déplaces la photo et hop, ni vu ni connu j't'embouille


:sifflote l'air détaché:


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> :sifflote l'air détaché:


Tttttt', ici c'est en attendant...
Quoi, un modo ?
Non, de se revoir sur le Portfolio...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Septembre 2020)

Prise avec mon pif le travail de papa pour une fois qui bosse


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2020)

Boîtes à lettres



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2020)

Tétrapodes



​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2020)

Un jour j'ai aperçu un triton dans mon jardin



​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2020)

Roses trémières



​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2020)

Bon, j'allais pas faire les 320 000 membres du forum non plus... 



​


----------



## flotow (13 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, j'allais pas faire les 320 000 membres du forum non plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Je me vois pas... !!!
Et puis, c’est qui en bas à gauche ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Je me vois pas... !!!
> Et puis, c’est qui en bas à gauche ?



Ben toi, justement !!!...


----------



## flotow (13 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ben toi, justement !!!...


Sp’a les même cheveux


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Sp’a les même cheveux



Toi avec une perruque, pardi !!!...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Je me vois pas... !!!


Bien déterré ma belle !


----------



## flotow (14 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bien déterré ma belle !


Merci !  


Toum'aï a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 214345


Merci ! 
avec l’ombre !!


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2021)

Nous sommes 300 millions, un seul gagnera, tous les autres mourront...


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mars 2021)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## Romuald (9 Mars 2021)

Violent, comme papier peint.


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Violent, comme papier peint.


Tout dépend de l'échelle d'impression, ai-je envie de dire !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Violent, comme papier peint.



 * Flower power *  !


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2021)

Je les verrais bien vertes, les fleurs mauves !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2021)

Un rideau de douche ?


----------



## pouppinou (10 Mars 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2021)

Une robe pour ton épouse


----------



## pouppinou (10 Mars 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2021)

La robe ok, mais quid de l'épouse de Jura ?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La robe ok, mais quid de l'épouse de Jura ?


On la connait, on sait que c'est Moutier


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> On la connait, on sait que c'est Moutier


Le Jura Suisse , pas le Jura Francais 
C'est pas la meme chose


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 218339


 Quelle horreur


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2021)




----------



## boninmi (10 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quelle horreur


Ah, moi je la trouvais plutôt jolie, Lili.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quelle horreur


Je te laisse la robe et je prend le reste... tel quel !


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> motif illustrator






Je préfèrerais sans déplacement sur X et Y de l'ombre portée de ta forme centrale (ajout lueur interne pétales)


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2021)

Ca d'vient technique, la.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je te laisse la robe et je prend le reste... tel quel !


Ok cadeau a ton age , elle risque pas grand chose


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca d'vient technique, la.


Où avais-je la tête ? 



Toum'aï a dit:


> motif illustrator


Y'a beaucoup trop de cases sur ton calendrier de l'avent ! (1)(2)(3)

  

(1) cette blague ne date pas d'hier
(2) et n'est vraiment plus de saison
(3) mais bon, ce coup-ci j'ai bon !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2021)




----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> paréidolie​


Les extraterrestres ont de grandes antennes et des pinces de crabe en guise de membres préhensiles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2021)

Etrange !!! 

Chez moi, j'ai un carrelage très ancien en céramique qui doit dater au bas mot d'une centaine d'années !
Rien de spécial, vous me direz !

Et bien si ! En l'observant de plus près, on s'aperçoit qu'il y a un tas de petites bites (ou zgegs, si vous préférez) qui y figurent !   ... Voyez plutôt !




Exercice stylistique ou message subliminal ?


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Les extraterrestres ont de grandes antennes et des pinces de crabe en guise de membres préhensiles





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Exercice stylistique ou message subliminal ?


Yep !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai un carrelage très ancien en céramique


Je dirai carreaux ciment !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> teintes Vidalon​


Métamorphose d'une dune herbacée donnant sur l'horizon atlantique ?


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je dirai carreaux ciment !


En effet :
-Ajustements plus qu'appoximatifs
-Des joints inégaux
-Des débordements ronds
Et la couleur, pas vraiment "cimentesque"


----------



## ScapO (15 Mars 2021)

> Toum'aï a dit:


Scatterlings of Africa


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je dirai carreaux ciment !


 ... Tidju ! suis déçu ! ça fait tout de suite moins prestigieux !  ...


----------



## boninmi (15 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju ! suis déçu ! ça fait tout de suite moins prestigieux !  ...


Oui, mais il sont revenus très mode.
On en refait des neufs.
J'en ai eu (des vieux) en Ardèche.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2021)

Un peu de naturel...




​


----------



## daffyb (15 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju ! suis déçu ! ça fait tout de suite moins prestigieux !  ...


non non ! très classe et plus il y a de couleurs différentes plus c'est "précieux" surtout s'il y a des teubes pointant vers un chou fleur 
A noter que c'est fragile :

pas de vinaigre,
pas de javelle
pas l'eau pétillante
en gros rien qui bouffe le béton, sinon ça fait des taches blanches (ou rouge si c'est du pinard  )

j'ai posé ça en 2016 chez moi


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2021)

C'est un forum pour Victor


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju ! suis déçu ! ça fait tout de suite moins prestigieux !  ...


Elles sont fabriquées à l'unité et à la main ces petites bestioles


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2021)

Les azulejos portugais 









						Les Azulejos du Portugal - Blog Portugal
					

Les azulejos sont des petits carreaux de faïence qui ornent les façades, les plafonds et les sols des bâtiments du Portugal, ont en trouve partout !




					www.blog-portugal.fr


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et la couleur, pas vraiment "cimentesque"


Tous les Portland ne sont pas gris !  :hihi:



Jura39 a dit:


> Les azulejos portugais


C pô 2 lafayance ! 

Pour la peine, la même vue de France !


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2021)

_déco de Paques version 2021
_​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Métamorphose d'une dune herbacée donnant sur l'horizon atlantique ?


J'ai recherché ce qui m'a permis de créer cette image mais pas retrouvé... À noter que c'est en vecto...


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai recherché ce qui m'a permis de créer cette image mais pas retrouvé... À noter que c'est en vecto...


Du vecto tout flou !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Du vecto tout flou !


Là est ma force


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2021)

On ne me voit pas , mais je suis dans le cadre...


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2021)

Un jour j'ai fait une pub pour une boisson rafraîchissante...



​


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un jour j'ai fait une pub pour une boisson rafraîchissante...
> ​


Tu veux dire que la dame, c'est toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu veux dire que la dame, c'est toi ?


Oui, en bas à droite...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2021)

*Note de la modération : image trop grande*


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2021)




----------



## pouppinou (30 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ma piscine coef 112
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ouais... enfin... moi aussi c'est ma plage, mais y a un imbécile qui a scié mon tronc d'arbre mort sur lequel j'avais l'habitude de me soulager !!!
Je vois @Toum'aï  que tu es passé après le carnage !!!   





NOTA : La terre est ronde, je n'en doute pas, mais d'horizon je le préfère droit... ​


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2021)

J’ai rien compris !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> J’ai rien compris !




Apprends à lire en langue française, forme-toi à la photo, fais quelque chose !!!... 


1)

Version @Toum'aï : sa plage

(sa piscine à lui, c'est l'océan)


2)

Version @pouppinou, qui revendique aussi la propriété des lieux :

La même plage, mais avec une ligne d'horizon aplatie. 
Parce que pouppinou préfère que l'horizon soit horizontal, même si la Terre est ronde ! 

De plus, c'est un autoportrait. 
pouppinou a utilisé un retardateur ou une télécommande. Parce que si tu regardes bien en bas à droite de l'image, tu vois pouppinou soulager sa vessie sur son tronc d'arbre préféré.... 
Tronc d'arbre qui ne figure pas sur la version de Toum'aï... Il doit avoir été scié !...


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> J’ai rien compris !


Fais marcher tes méninges !


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> J’ai rien compris !



Et si je te dis que c' est ma plage a moi , et que j' y ait planté des cocotiers ( en vue que pour cause de réchauffement climatique, ma plage à moi va devenir tropicale.)

Voir la pièce jointe 221543


Bon, je renonce a devenir riche et a vous faire payer un 'Upgrade";


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Et si je te dis que c' est ma plage a moi , et que j' y ait planté des cocotiers ( en vue que pour cause de réchauffement climatique, ma plage à moi va devenir tropicale.)
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 221543




Chez moi, ton lien plante. 

Si je clique dessus, j'obtiens ça :








Je ne sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire... 
Le profil d'un membre des forums ayant limité l'accès à son profil, peut-être...
Il est possible que ce soit visible pour un modérateur ou un administrateur, mais pas pour les membres de base comme ton humble serviteur... 


[Edit]

C'est bon, je le vois, ton paradis de dinosaure.  
Les palmiers ont quelque chose de préhistorique, effectivement...  

[/Edit]


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> j' y ait planté des cocotiers


En écrasant le chien au passage !


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire...



Ben çà veut dire qu'il faut passer à la caisse, "upgrader", pour çà, il me faut les coordonnées du compte en banque, les 3 derniers bulletins de salaires, la feuille d'imposition de l' an dernier, le nom et l'adresse des parents, un justificatif de domicile, et un cheque d' accompte.
De là, j' examine si l' Upgrade" au niveau supérieur ( L' accès aux "Initiés" de niveau 1) peut etre envisagé.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ben çà veut dire qu'il faut passer à la caisse, "upgrader", pour çà, il me faut les coordonnées du compte en banque, les 3 derniers bulletins de salaires, la feuille d'imposition de l' an dernier, le nom et l'adresse des parents, un justificatif de domicile, et un cheque d' accompte.
> De là, j' examine si l' Upgrade" au niveau supérieur ( L' accès aux "Initiés" de niveau 1) peut etre envisagé.










Il s'y voit déjà !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 220899​


@TimeCapsule 

tu vis dans le Jura


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2021)

Que nenni : c'est de la Savoie qu'il s'agit. D'ailleurs, les arbres de la forêt sont des mélèzes, espèce d'arbre fort peu répandue dans le Jura. Pour être précis c'est à Val d'Isère.

La photo du "frigo" du gypaète (#92) est prise sur la route du col de l'Iseran.


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2021)

C’est “bidouillez moi, oui mais pas trop” ici


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ma piscine par coef 112





patlek a dit:


> Ma piscine par coef 112





aCLR a dit:


> Ma piscine par coef 112


Dites-donc, ma piscine n'est pas tombée dans le domaine public ! ©


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2021)

une plage sans tracteur, ce n’est pas une vrai plage...


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> une plage sans tracteur, ce n’est pas une vrai plage...​


Ils sont déjà rentrés de la pêche
Quant aux plongeurs, ils sont déjà partis



​


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2021)

Même les chaussures ont le droit de rêver...



​


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2021)

J'en connais qui vont te traiter d'hétérosexuel cisgenre sexiste   
Ou alors, si au lieu de réver "d'elles"  tes pataugas rêvent d'être "elles", de queer transgenre non assumé


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2021)

Cette photo paraîtra demain dans un défi photo à thèmes tout le mois d'avril, à chaque fois je cherche à surprendre et je crois que je vais peut-être me servir de ta prose pour légender 
Genre : Chaussures d'hétérosexuel cisgenre sexiste qui rêvent d'être escarpins de queer transgenre non assumé...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cette photo paraîtra demain dans un défi photo à thèmes tout le mois d'avril, à chaque fois je cherche à surprendre et je crois que je vais peut-être me servir de ta prose pour légender
> Genre : Chaussures d'hétérosexuel cisgenre sexiste qui rêvent d'être escarpins de queer transgenre non assumé...


Sois gentil, évites de faire figurer celles là : Les livraisons des baskets «sataniques» interdites par la justice américaine


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2021)

Jeux d'eau...


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2021)

On a trouvé de l'eau sur Mars !!! 





Mais pas encore de martiens... ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On a trouvé de l'eau sur Mars !!! ​


Et le pastis : nada ?


----------



## ScapO (6 Avril 2021)

l'est planqué le pastis ...pas cons les martiens non mais ho !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

Non, mais qu'est-ce que tu crois... Pas de photo !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, mais qu'est-ce que tu crois... Pas de photo !


Normal : tu n'allais pas photographier une bouteille vide ! (vidée par tes soins...)


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2021)

Tu l'as vu mon éléphant ?
Il a une belle trompe, hein !

Tu l'as vu mon saxo ?
Les mecs se retournent pour l'admirer !



​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)

Le  "lume" d'une plongeuse



​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2021)

​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2021)




----------



## pouppinou (26 Juin 2021)

Immortalisation du team leader officiel Suzuki Yoshimura SERT #1 qui se rate au freinage surpris par la technologie et capacité de freinage de la MetisS #45
- 24H Motos 2021 -​


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

On dirait un travail à quatre mains ?! 


En même temps, c'était facile à deviner…
Une piste de bitume déguisée en montagne russe ça ne trompe personne !

Mais attention ! Pas les montagnes russes pour les grand avec tout plein de loopings dedans, non, plutôt la montagne russe destinée aux 3 à 6 ans, je l'aimais bien gamin celle-là. Ça changeait du manège circulaire bouffant dix bonnes places sur le parking du Radar quand on allait faire des courses. Avec çuilà au moins, il y avait une vraie piste, deux ou trois bosses, deux courbes en épingles et c'était bien. Forcément, il fallait toujours que je prenne le bolide placé devant celui de mon frangin. Comprenez, il eut été hors de question que ce soit moi le poursuivant !


----------



## DuncanLPP (2 Août 2021)

Vue que nous sommes dans le "no limit" autant y aller franco 

_(Impossible de poster l'image dans sa pleine qualité directement sur le forum (+50Mo la photo), du coups obligé de faire autrement, désoler)_









						View this photo in HD on Prodibi
					

Prodibi is the high-quality, efficient and easy way to display full-resolution images



					duncanphotographies.prodibi.com


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Août 2021)

Heureusement parce que 50, là, ça n'aurait pas été possible...


----------



## DuncanLPP (2 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Heureusement parce que 50, là, ça n'aurait pas été possible...


Le site aurait eu mal en effet


----------



## DuncanLPP (3 Août 2021)

Ce qui est incroyable avec les yeux c'est les détails !









						View this photo in HD on Prodibi
					

Prodibi is the high-quality, efficient and easy way to display full-resolution images



					duncanphotographies.prodibi.com


----------



## Powerdom (3 Août 2021)

DuncanLPP a dit:


> Ce qui est incroyable avec les yeux c'est les détails !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hospitalisé, je me souviens avoir eu un examen fond d'oeil chaque matin. Cela durait de longues minutes. Mais je me souviens que ce que je voyais de mon œil était absolument magnifique


----------



## DuncanLPP (3 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> hospitalisé, je me souviens avoir eu un examen fond d'oeil chaque matin. Cela durait de longues minutes. Mais je me souviens que ce que je voyais de mon œil était absolument magnifique


Il est vrai que les yeux cachent des univers totalement incroyable !


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 234491​


Ça change du Jura


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2021)

​Des poules se seraient régalées d'un melon gâté.
Là, des lombrics aux musaraignes ce sera noël avant l'heure et pour moi nada…


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Août 2021)

Ou comment faire de l'alcool de melon...


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2021)

Deux photos ratées, (flash qui ne se déclenche pas), une photo réussie et vendue en tant que telle, un peu de mélange et voilà le résultat...    



​


----------



## boninmi (22 Septembre 2021)

Une photo prise par ma petite fille, 14 ans, artiste en herbe. J'ai le droit ?






@ boninmi, Déplacé par Toum'aï


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> ma petite fille, 14 ans, artiste en herbe


Si j'étais son prof d'arts pla… Je lui causerai de paréidolies. Je l'inviterai à reproduire cette mise en scène d'_objet sur objet_ – encore et encore jusqu'à épuisement du sujet. J'ajouterai au sujet d'exercices de la documentation sur Lavier [ses séries d'objets sur objets], Titus-Carmel [son travail d'épuisement du modèle] et Arcimboldo [ses peintures paréidoliques].

Et en repartant de son cliché, voici monsieur content






et monsieur pas content








(au boulot la pitchoune !)


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2021)




----------



## aCLR (15 Novembre 2021)

Je me rappelle avoir lu le récit d'un ancien typographe qui riait de ses bêtises d'apprenti quand son chef hurlait dans l'atelier à l'attention des rouleurs d'encre « ça bouche dans le 14 ! » Exclamation qui m'est restée. Et chaque fois qu'une contreforme disparait sous l'encre, je la ressors. Ça bouche dans le 14 !


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2021)

Le futur BGE de @thebiglebowsky ?





Savais pas où la mettre.


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Savais pas où la mettre.


Le fil des images animées sympas, non ?
Mais on va le laisser la, c'est pas si grave.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2021)

Sculpture à la tronçonneuse



​


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2021)

Je ne sais pas ce que ça donnait sur place en vrai, mais en photo je préfère cette version à la version finie


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que ça donnait sur place en vrai, mais en photo je préfère cette version à la version finie


Moi aussi j'aimais bien comme ça, ce n'est que vendredi que j'ai découvert la version finie... 
D'un autre côté, le brut se conserverait moins bien, je me suis renseigné.


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2022)

Médor est un chasseur ! Tout petit déjà, il faisait des sauts de cabri dans les prés pour déloger les musaraignes. Une fois la bête flairée, il creusait et creusait encore. Repartant souvent bredouille, la truffe pleine de terre, tout content d'avoir éventré la verdure, Médor s'entraînait. Et ses proies grossissaient à mesure qu'il grandissait.

Je vous fais l'historique du bestiau car le mois dernier, trois dimanche d'affilés, le long du fleuve il a fait mouche ! Pendant que les pêcheurs lançaient leurs lignes depuis les berges, lui flairait la piste des herbivores. Au menu de ses sorties, on avait rat musqué ou lièvre.



Bloc de spoiler: âme(s) sensible(s) s'abstenir ^^











​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Février 2022)

Authentique extrait d'un manuel scolaire catholique
d'Économie domestique pour les bonnes épouses 
publié en 1960

*Faîtes en sorte que le souper soit prêt*
Préparez les choses à l'avance, le soir précédent s'il le faut, afin qu'un délicieux repas l'attende à son retour du travail. C'est une façon de lui faire savoir que vous avez pensé à lui et vous souciez de ses besoins. La plupart dès hommes ont faim lorsqu'ils rentrent à la maison et la perspective d'un bon repas (particulièrement leur plat favori) fait partie de la nécessaire chaleur d'un accueil.

*Soyez prête*
Prenez. quinze minutes pour vous reposer afin d'être détendue lorsqu'il rentre. Retouchez votre maquillage, mettez un ruban dans vos cheveux et soyez fraîche et avenante. Il a passé la journée en compagnie de gens surchargés de soucis et de travail. Soyez enjouée et un peu plus intéressante que ces derniers. Sa dure journée a besoin d'être égayée et c'est un de vos devoirs de faire en sorte qu'elle le soit.

*Rangez le désordre*
Faites un dernier tour des principales pièces de la maison juste avant que votre mari ne rentre. Rassemblez les livres scolaires, les jouets.. p.ers, etc. et pave', ensuite un coup de chiffon à poussière sur les tables.

*Pendant les mois les plus froids de l'année*
Il vous faudra préparer et allumer le feu dans la cheminée, auprès duquel il puisse se détendre. Votre mari aura le sentiment d'avoir atteint un havre de repos et d'ordre et cela vous rendra égaiement heureuse. En définitive veiller à son confort vous procurera une immense satisfaction personnelle.

*Réduisez tous les bruits au minimum*
Au moment de son arrivée, éliminez tout bruit de machine à laver, séchoir à linge ou aspirateur. Essayez d'encourager les enfants à être calmes. Soyez heureuse de le voir Accueillez-le, avec un chaleureux sourire et montrez de la sincérité dans votre désir de lui plaire.

*Écoutez-le*
Il se peut que vous ayez une douzaine de choses importantes à lui dire, mais son arrivée à la maison n'est pas le moment opportun. Laissez-le parler d'abord, souvenez-vous que ses sujets de conversation sont plus importants que les vôtres. Faîtes en sorte que la soirée lui appartienne.

*Ne vous plaignez jamais s'il rentre tard à la maison*
On sort pour dîner ou pour aller dans d'autres lieux de divertissement sans vous. Au contraire, essayez. de faire en sorte que votre foyer soit mi havre de paix, d'ordre et de tranquillité où votre mari puisse détendre son corps et son esprit.

*Ne l'accueillez pas avec vos plaintes et vos problèmes*
Ne vous plaignez pas s'il est en retard à la maison pour le souper ou même s'il reste dehors toute lu nuit. Considérez cela comme mineur, comparé à ce qu'il a pu endurer pendant la journée. Installez-le confortablement. Proposez-lui de se détendre dans une chaise confortable ou d'aller s'étendre dans la chambre à coucher. Préparez-lui une boisson fraîche ou chaude. Arrangez l'oreiller et proposez-lui d'enlever ses souliers. Parlez d'une voix douce, apaisante et plaisante. Ne lui posez pas de questions sur ce qu'il a fait et ne remettez jamais en cause son jugement ou son intégrité. Souvenez-vous qu'il est le maître du foyer et qu'en tant que tel, il exercera toujours sa volonté avec justice et honnêteté.

*Lorsqu'il a fini de souper, débarrassez la table et faites rapidement la vaisselle*
Si votre mari se propose de vous aider, déclinez son offre car il risquerait de se sentir obligé de la répéter par la suite et après une longue journée de labeur, il n'a nul besoin de travail supplémentaire. Encourager votre mari à se livrer à ses passe-temps favoris et à se consacrer à ses centres d'intérêt et montrez-vous intéressée sans toutefois donner l'impression d'empiéter sur son domaine. Si vous avez des petits passe-temps vous-même, faites en sorte de ne pas l'ennuyer en lui parlant, car centres d'intérêts des femmes sont souvent assez insignifiants comparés à ceux des hommes.

*A la fin de la soirée*
Rangez la maison afin qu'elle soit prête pour le lendemain matin et pensez à préparer son petit déjeuner à l'avance. Le petit déjeuner de votre mari est essentiel s'il doit faire face au monde extérieur de manière positive. Une fois que vous ôtes tous les deux retirés dans la chambre à coucher. préparez-vous à vous mettre au lit aussi promptement que possible.

*Bien que l'hygiène féminine*
soit d'une grande importance, votre mari fatigué, ne saurait faire la queue devant la salle de bain, comme il aurait à le faire pour prendre son train. Cependant, assurez-vous d'être à votre meilleur avantage en allant vous coucher. Essayez d’avoir une apparence qui soit avenante sans être aguicheuse. Si vous devez vous appliquer de la crème pour le visage ou mettre des bigoudis, attendez, son sommeil, car cela pourrait le choquer de s'endormir sur un tel spectacle.
En ce qui concerne les relations intimes avec votre mari
Il est important de vous rappeler vos vœux de mariage en particulier votre obligation de lui obéir. S'il estime qu'il a besoin de dormir immédiatement, qu'il en soit ainsi. En toute chose, soyez guidée par les désirs de votre mari et ne faites en aucune façon pression sur lui pour provoquer ou stimuler une relation intime.

*Si votre mari suggère l'accouplement*
Acceptez alors avec humilité tout en gardant à l’esprit que le plaisir d'un homme est plus important que celui d'une femme. Lorsqu'il atteint son plaisir, un petit gémissement de votre part l'encouragera et sera tout à fait suffisant pour indiquer toute forme de plaisir que vous ayez pu avoir.

*Si votre mari suggère une quelconque des pratiques moins courantes*
Montrez-vous obéissante et résignée, mais indiquez. votre éventuel manque d'enthousiasme en gardant le silence. Il est probable que votre mari s'endormira alors rapidement ajustez vos vêtements, rafraîchissez-vous et appliquez votre crème de nuit et vos produits de soin pour les cheveux.

*Vous pouvez alors remonter le réveil*
Afin d'être debout peu de temps avant lui le matin. Cela vous permettra de tenir sa tasse de thé du matin à sa disposition lorsqu'il se réveillera.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Authentique extrait d'un manuel scolaire catholique
> d'Économie domestique pour les bonnes épouses
> publié en 1960


Mon Dieu !!!!!!  

_Quelle époque magnifique !  __ ... _


----------



## aCLR (23 Février 2022)

On aimerait quand même voir une image de Mme Toum’aï en bigoudis !?


----------



## touba (23 Février 2022)

Et bien ça devrait être respecté par toutes femmes dignes de ce nom: ça réduirait drastiquement les violences conjugales et les féminicides.
J'imprime et encadre tout de suite, ça fera joli au dessus de la coiffeuse de madame.

Je rajoute un point personnel : faire un petit saut sur ses fesses accompagné d'un petit cri à chaque but de l'OM.


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Authentique extrait d'un manuel scolaire catholique
> d'Économie domestique pour les bonnes épouses
> publié en 1960
> 
> _...Comment maintenir une société patriarcale..._


Ca ne marche pas toujours, lisez donc Florence Cestac :love:












​


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Authentique extrait d'un manuel scolaire catholique
> d'Économie domestique pour les bonnes épouses
> publié en 1960



1960 ???...
Z n'avait que deux ans et se faisait déjà publier !!!...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2022)

Je crois que cela n'a rien d'authentique. c'est un canular. On peut lire ce texte un peu partout, mais je n'ai trouvé le moindre ouvrage qui contient ce texte...
J'ai pas passé ma vie à chercher hein ! mais google ne trouve pas de correspondance


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je crois que cela n'a rien d'authentique. c'est un canular


Tu serais pas un peu catho, toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2022)

Oui je suis catholique


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui je suis catholique


Je te chambre... 
Moi aussi je suis catho, sauf que je ne l'ai pas décidé...


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je crois que cela n'a rien d'authentique. c'est un canular. On peut lire ce texte un peu partout, mais je n'ai trouvé le moindre ouvrage qui contient ce texte...
> J'ai pas passé ma vie à chercher hein ! mais google ne trouve pas de correspondance








						Good Wife's Guide - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2022)

Voici de quoi parle Wiki, mais là c'est la version française


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2022)

sans doute, sans doute, mais toujours aucune trace du manuel original


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Good Wife's Guide - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Investigations found this to be a hoax"


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> "Investigations found this to be a hoax"


Qui circulait déjà par fax dans les années 80 !


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2022)

Cette photo je la mets là parce que je l'ai traitée Tilt Shift et que je ne sais pas où j'ai bien pu mettre l'originale pour la poster dans Mes plus beaux instants... Va falloir que je fouille dans mes dossiers Raw... 






Pour éviter les questions, c'est Pont-L'abbé, Finistère.​


----------



## touba (6 Avril 2022)

C'est où ?


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est où ?


En bord de mer... enfin je crois.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est où ?





Mobyduck a dit:


> En bord de mer... enfin je crois.


Presque ! Au fond d'une ria...


----------



## boninmi (6 Avril 2022)

Il avait oublié le "s" à questions, ça y est il l'a mis. Il a vu qu'il y avait plusieurs questions.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2022)

Alors moi aussi, cette photo, je la pose ici. J’aurais pu remonter le sujet « montrez-nous vos pieds » sauf que… J’ai tellement poussé les potards qu’il n’y avait pas meilleur endroit qu’ici pour partager mon pied sur ottoman avec vous !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2022)

Il y a l'exposition Love songs à la Maison Européenne de la Photographie, il n'y a pas de raison que je ne fasse pas mes Love songs...


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2022)

Tombeur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il y a l'exposition Love songs à la Maison Européenne de la Photographie, il n'y a pas de raison que je ne fasse pas mes Love songs...​


Pfffffff ! Y'a même pas Capitaine Gribouille ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2022)

*Lucky* : Pfffff ! Encore une photo de mamy Zoë !  
*Pistache* : Ouais ! C'est sa chouchoute ! re-
*Gizmo* : Je crois qu'il a une préférence pour les bonnes grosses chattes ! ... mpffffff !!!  
*Moi *: Gizmo ! Tu sors ! Et tout de suite !  
_Et j'en profite pour faire mon @aCLR ... Privé de jus de thon pendant une semaine !  _
​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2022)

Miaous songs


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2022)

Chez Ti Beudeff, île de Groix.
La navigation force à certains excès !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2022)

Suite de la série : Ces personnes qui nous servent à boire
Le café de la jetée, île de Groix.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2022)

Mais aussi : Celles qui servent des glaces
Le coup de boule, Port Tudy, île de Groix


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2022)

Y en a aussi qui servent à boire et font librairie
La dame blanche à Port Louis




​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2022)

Mais il y a aussi Celles qui nous mènent en bateau...
Liaison Port Louis - Lorient


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2022)

Le bistro de Kervedan existe-t-il toujours ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2022)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ces branches de sirdeck m’ont aussitôt rappelé ces vases ébréchés, brisés et rafistolés à la glue. Puis ce fut au tour des estampes japonaises. Du coup, j’imaginais me retrouver face à ces branches, faisant dos à un soleil levant doré. Il éclairerait de sa chaleur et surtout de sa chaude luminosité ces ramures hivernales. Et me renverrait à coup sûr vers ces porcelaines japonaises aux cassures rehaussées d’or.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2022)

Et moi, les fractales d'éclairs d'orage...


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2022)

Je vais écrire un livre dont le titre sera : "5 semaines en bateau"


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2022)

Suite et fin de la série "Ceux qui nous servent des coups à boire (entre autres)"

Barr Avel sur Houat






Le Noa à l'Herbaudière


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2022)

Y en a des qui aiment prendre des risques...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2022)

On rencontre de tout sur les îles...






Expo photo sur Houat. J'ai pas les © des auteurs.​


----------



## patlek (30 Août 2022)

Captain Bligh Toumaï....


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2022)

Rencontre avec un navire autonome au port de l'Herbaudière, île de Noirmoutier.


----------



## boninmi (25 Septembre 2022)

yvos a dit:


> Oh mais il y a encore du beau linge par ici
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 267407​



Oui mais si tu veux atteindre le 10 000 ème il te faut maintenant retourner dans les forums techniques.  
Ici ça ne compte plus pour faire monter le compteur


----------



## Powerdom (26 Septembre 2022)

Il y a aussi ceux qui boivent (_Bretagne, bar perdu au fond d'une vallée_) Bon j'étais pas là quand les strings sont passés des jambes au plafond


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2022)

Ma dernière toile...


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2022)

Toi, touriste sur la côte Atlantique, achètes-tu un tee shirt souvenir comme celui-là ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toi, touriste sur la côte Atlantique, achètes-tu un tee shirt souvenir comme celui-là ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 268493​




J'ai très rarement acheté ce genre de choses.
Rarement portés pour les uns, jamais pour les autres.
Je préfère désormais acheter un stylo, en guise de souvenir avec le nom d'une ville (ou département, région ou autre).
Le stylo est plus discret et plus utile. 
Enfin, idéalement...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2022)

Je ne porte que des t-shirts (que je ne repasse jamais !)

Par contre, un t-shirt avec Capitaine Gribouille en pleine action ... j'achète !!! ...


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Par contre, un t-shirt avec Capitaine Gribouille en pleine action ... j'achète !!!​


1250 €





La photo​


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2022)

C'est quoi ce détourage de mUrdre ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi ce détourage de mUrdre ?


À 80 roro de l'heure (TTC) j'allais pas y passer des heures non plus...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toi, touriste sur la côte Atlantique, achètes-tu un tee shirt souvenir comme celui-là ?
> ​


Non. je ne suis pas consommateur de souvenirs sur mes lieux de vacances


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2022)

Surfeuse ? ... peut-être / Poseuse ? ... sûrement !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2022)

très belle photo !


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2022)

Faites votre caca plus rapidement chez Wc Dougla's






Photo prise par une copine​


----------

